# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Cañete descarta el trasvase del Ebro porque "no tiene excedentes de agua"

## NoRegistrado

> El trasvase del Ebro ni se lo plantea el Gobierno central porque en este río «no hay excedentes» de agua. Así de rotundo se mostró ayer en Zaragoza el ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, que acudió a la capital aragonesa para asistir a una de las reuniones periódicas de la comisión de seguimiento del Pacto del Agua, el órgano en el que las administraciones central y autonómica revisan cómo marcha la ejecución de los embalses previstos en aquel histórico listado acordado por las Cortes de Aragón en 1992 y que aún no se ha cumplido.
> 
> Arias Cañete dejó claro que la política trasvasista entre el Tajo y el Segura nada tienen de extrapolable al Ebro. «El Ebro está muy lejos del Tajo y del Segura», afirma el ministro.
> 
> El trasvase del Ebro lo proyectó el Gobierno de Aznar, lo impulsó en 1999 y en el año 2004 el entonces presidente presidió el acto oficial de colocación de la primera piedra de una obra que se quedó en eso, en la primera piedra, porque en marzo de aquel año el PSOE ganaba las elecciones generales y Zapatero se apresuró a derogar aquel proyecto.
> 
> La obra, insistentemente demandada por la Comunidad Valenciana y por Murcia -se proyectó para llevar agua también hasta Almería-, quedó enterrada. Y el PP no la ha vuelto a rescatar, entre otras cosas porque el propio Rajoy rubricó un pacto de gobernabilidad en Aragón con el PAR que expresamente descarta dicho trasvase.
> 
> Ahora, el ministro Arias Cañete ratifica la posición política del PP, defendida desde Aragón con ahínco por la líder regional del partido y presidenta de la Comunidad, Luisa Fernanda Rudi.
> ...


http://www.abc.es/local-aragon/20140...404020921.html

Hace unos años y también hace unos meses para un lado, ahora para el lado contrario..., cualquiera se fía...

Ante éstos cambios de opinión tan drásticos, del "paseo militar" al "no hay excedentes", mi extrañeza ante lo que ha ocurrido en los últimos tiempos, digamos semanas me ha hecho consultar a algunas personas. Lo que he podido sacar, lo voy a exponer como mi opinión personal, una opinión sin más.
 En las últimas semanas "creo" que se están produciendo unas negociaciones bastante importantes y si cámaras (de momento) debido a la consulta catalana anunciada por la Generalitat, en esas reuniones se están tocando bastantes puntos, y ambas partes están deseando llegar a un acuerdo que cada uno venderá a los suyos como un triunfo.
 De ahí éste anuncio de Cañete y de la otra quimera del trasvase de Ródano. El trasvase del Ebro es uno de los puntos, no el más importante, para llevar a buen puerto ese acuerdo.
 Decía por ahí alguno que no metamos la política en el agua. Pero la verdad es que es la política la que se mete en el agua.

Pobres ríos españoles, los utilizan como moneda de cambio para otras cosas, !!en manos de quien están!!

Saludos. Miguel.

PD.-Qué cachondo Cañete, me va a hacer cambiar la firma y todo.

----------

Varanya (04-abr-2014)

----------


## Luján

Me sorprende una frase de la cita.

Dice que el Ebro está lejos del Tajo y Segura como para hacer un trasvase... ¿Acaso el Ródano está cerca de Barcelona?

----------


## NoRegistrado

¿Y la orografía? Habrá impulsiones, digo yo.
Ya no estamos en la época en la que las fronteras africanas se hacían con un lápiz y una regla sobre un mapa.

No sé lo que opinarán los franceses. 

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y me pregunto: Si los técnicos e ingenieros que no vendieron su reputación hace 14 años hubieran cedido; si Europa hubiera accedido a financiar ese trasvase; si al final se hubiera hecho. ¿Qué pasaría ahora? Las condiciones no han variado, la DMA estaba aceptada y asimilada por España en aquellos años.
 El desastre se habría consumado, las cuentas públicas estarían aún peor, encima con otra losa que sería la subvención de ese agua a la agricultura, y el Ebro destrozado.

 Ay, ay, ay, si es que de verdad...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## manzanares

La política siempre a sido la razón de todo solo hay que ver que uno de los puntos para que la Generalidad de Jordi Puyol apoyase el plan Hidrilogico Nacional fue el trasvase del Rodano que encima esta en Francia y habrá que pagar ese agua , con el resto de comunidades También se negocio y en principio todas aceptaron , para después negarse en cuanto hubo un cambio de Gobierno .

_Puyol en sus memorias, lo reitera, pese a que justifica uno de los apoyos más polémicos que brindó al PP, el sí al Plan Hidrológico Nacional que contemplaba el trasvase del Ebro. El expresidente de la Generalitat sostiene que el plan tenía beneficios para las tierras del Ebro, aunque matiza que no es viable por el caudal del río. 
_
http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/02/...69_936849.html

ahora ya matiza que no hay caudal , en su momento lo había 

No entro si hay caudal o no , creo que eso lo tendrian que valorar los técnicos , lo que me molesta es que donde digo digo Diego que en este caso practicaron los políticos de esas comunidades y eso si las ventajas y la tajada que sacaron de esas negociaciones no renunciaron y en el caso del trasvase del Rodano tampoco renuncian .

ahora y a nivel particular este tipo de infraestructuras hay que pensárselo muy mucho por que los ríos Españoles en las ultimas décadas han bajado su caudal de manera alarmante . aunque la verdad que hay estudios para todos los gustos y la sanilizacion del delta una vez que los embalses cortan el deposito de sedimentos ya se a perjudicado seriamente ese ecosistema . 

ahora las CCAA que firmaron esos acuerdos y después se negaron alguna responsabilidad también tienen y como seria logico que sus representantes que firmaron lo pagaran .

Un saludo .

----------


## NoRegistrado

Claro, ahí tienes la confirmación a lo dicho anteriormente. Para Pujol, como para todos, lo importante era el control del gobierno de su CCAA y su influencia en Madrid. Hubiera firmado lo que sea.
 Eso es lo triste. ¿Qué ha cambiado?, pues que a partir del 2000 se hicieron públicos los chanchullos, maniobras y sobres para sacar informes favorables al trasvase, además de la torpeza de Cañete en sus apariciones públicas; y los aragoneses más los habitantes del Delta se echaron a la calle.

Ahora se cuidan muy mucho los Pujoles de todos los sitios de apoyar lo que apoyaron. En Zaragoza no se mueve ni uno si quiere salir en la foto, Pero ni uno.
No se diferencia en nada la actuación de un político del gobierno central con los de los autonómicos.
 En fin, política de hechos consumados, como El Algarrobico y Marina de Valdecañas, pero a lo bestia. Yo lo hago, y el que venga detrás, que arrée.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No te digo...

*Cataluña aplaude que el Gobierno estudie el trasvase del Ródano a Barcelona*

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/trasvas...arcelona-47795

 Amores reñidos...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## manzanares

> Claro, ahí tienes la confirmación a lo dicho anteriormente. Para Pujol, como para todos, lo importante era el control del gobierno de su CCAA y su influencia en Madrid. Hubiera firmado lo que sea.


Pues lo siento pero no estamos de acuerdo en eso , Puyol quería segurar el agua en un futuro sobre todo a Barcelona que ya tuvieron problemas ,  llevando agua en Barcos incluso en el 2008 , ademas de una serie de infraestructuras y trasferencias
http://elpais.com/elpais/2008/05/12/...32_850215.html



> Eso es lo triste. ¿Qué ha cambiado?, pues que a partir del 2000 se hicieron públicos los chanchullos, maniobras y sobres para sacar informes favorables al trasvase, además de la torpeza de Cañete en sus apariciones públicas; y los aragoneses más los habitantes del Delta se echaron a la calle.


Algunos serán como dices ( de hecho hay informes favorables muy validos , lo mismo que en contra ) La gran mayoría se echan a la calle por que sus políticos empiezan con los expolio y el resto nos roba , da lo mismo que sea agua , dinero o lo que sea . Te suena lo de España nos roba , pues lo mismo 




> Ahora se cuidan muy mucho los Pujoles de todos los sitios de apoyar lo que apoyaron. En Zaragoza no se mueve ni uno si quiere salir en la foto, Pero ni uno.
> No se diferencia en nada la actuación de un político del gobierno central con los de los autonómicos.
>  En fin, política de hechos consumados, como El Algarrobico y Marina de Valdecañas, pero a lo bestia. Yo lo hago, y el que venga detrás, que arrée.


Pues lo mismo en Zaragoza y en todos lados de España tendríamos que dejar de mirarnos el ombligo , dejar a los técnicos hacer su trabajo , dejar de ser parte de la munición que usan los políticos de uno y otro lado . y sobre todo pensar un poco en el bien común por que si unos miran su agua otros su dinero , otros su industria y todos no consumo ni compro nada que no sea de mi CCAA , ciudad , pueblo o de mi vecino mal vamos .

y esto no es un apoyo ningún trasvase , ni pantano , ni rio , es mas bien una realidad que lleva gestándose mucho tiempo  . 

PD: el trasvase del Rodano fue una imposición de Cataluña , ves la doble vara de medir de algunos ? , no se como andará de agua y si el Ebro parece que a bajado sus aportes anuales , el Rodano sera igual , no? .

Un saludo

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues lo siento pero no estamos de acuerdo en eso , Puyol quería segurar el agua en un futuro sobre todo a Barcelona que ya tuvieron problemas ,  llevando agua en Barcos incluso en el 2008 , ademas de una serie de infraestructuras y trasferencias
> http://elpais.com/elpais/2008/05/12/...32_850215.html


 Pues estaremos condenados a no estar de acuerdo. Pujol (por favor, lo demás me da igual, pero vamos a poner correctamente el nombre de las personas, se escribe Pujol) en el momento en el que apoyó el PHN Aznar no tenía esas apreturas de agua, luego en la sequía de mediados de la década pasada sí. Era mucho más importante el apoyo del mismo y así asegurarse la sucesión y la estabilidad en su CCAA. Lo de los barcos fue algo puntual mientras se terminaba la desaladora del Prat, que terminó con todo tipo de problemas de abastecimiento urbano en Barcelona. No es más que una anécdota.




> Algunos serán como dices ( de hecho hay informes favorables muy validos , lo mismo que en contra ) La gran mayoría se echan a la calle por que sus políticos empiezan con los expolio y el resto nos roba , da lo mismo que sea agua , dinero o lo que sea . Te suena lo de España nos roba , pues lo mismo


 Ya te digo yo que informes "válidos" a favor de esa obra no había. Eran tan burdos que la UE no se los tragó y negó la financiación (por ejemplo la desaladora de El Prat recibió un 75% de fondos europeos si no recuerdo mal). De hecho, ya ves que en el video que he puesto en R.I.P. Padre Tajo que el informe económico  del Ebro comete unos errores de primero de carrera y con suspensos. Unos errores hechos adrede, en los ecológicos ya ni te cuento. Fue una vergüenza nacional.
 Y en cuanto a lo de "España ens roba" es el equivalente al "agua para todos" o a la conversación de cualquier bar en Madrid un viernes noche de los típicos exaltados sobre "catalinos" como se les llama y que te ponen de mala leche. Eso es un cáncer de país de pandereta, que hasta que no lo eliminemos de España, pues seguiremos como siempre. Son campañas que buscan el borreguismo.





> Pues lo mismo en Zaragoza y en todos lados de España tendríamos que dejar de mirarnos el ombligo , dejar a los técnicos hacer su trabajo , dejar de ser parte de la munición que usan los políticos de uno y otro lado . y sobre todo pensar un poco en el bien común por que si unos miran su agua otros su dinero , otros su industria y todos no consumo ni compro nada que no sea de mi CCAA , ciudad , pueblo o de mi vecino mal vamos .
> y esto no es un apoyo ningún trasvase , ni pantano , ni rio , es mas bien una realidad que lleva gestándose mucho tiempo.


 Claro, de eso se trata, pero es que a los técnicos sólo se les deja hacer su trabajo si el resultado es favorable a sus intereses políticos. Y eso es así, mande quien mande. En el PHN de Aznar y en el Plan Borrell sólo mandaron los ingenieros, lo demás no importaba, y generalmente los de las constructoras. Los ingenieros del MOPU (Fomento), en su mayoría no estuvieron de acuerdo, ya no te cuento los que trataban con las cifras de "excedentes" y económicas.
 Aún así, algunos cambiaron su opinión repentinamente en 180º, sólo ellos saben el "motivo".
 Está muy bien pensar en el bien común, yo no hago caso a campañas interesadas, si me interesa tomarme un cava catalán me lo tomo, si me interesa una fruta de Almería igual (en ese caso casi siempre son mejores de otras zonas por lo de los invernaderos), o lo que sea. Pero no puedes meter en el mismo saco al agua. Yo no creo en que el agua sea de una CCAA o de una región, yo creo que el agua es de la cuenca hidrográfica a la que pertenece, y de ahí no debe salir, coincida con una CCAA o con San Pedro bendito.
Ojo, una línea de suministro de agua de boca no se le puede negar a nadie. Pero eso en España, en casi todos los sitios está garantizado (excepto en los municipios ribereños de E+B), y en Levante lo está perfectamente hoy en día, incluso sin trasvase. El total del agua consumida para "boca" es de un 10-12% del total del agua que consume Murcia por ejemplo. ¿Se le puede negar eso? Nunca jamás. Pero ahora hay soluciones más sencillas y a mano para que eso no ocurra. Ahora bien, ¿Quién va a hacer una canalización de tantos kms para tan poca agua?: Nadie.
 Y aunque digas lo de ver el pueblo del vecino y ser solidario, aún estoy por ver un sólo representante de por allí (no digo foreros, etc... que algunos sí lo hacen), ser solidarios con la cuenca cedente. ¿Has visto a Cerdá o a Claver, o a ese de la fundación esa que se gastó 8 millones de dinero público en contratar nóbeles del agua, decir en una sola ocasión que el cauce del Tajo está muerto? ¿Qué hay kms de río en seco bajo Bolarque? Que el río en Toledo es una pocilga por haber perdido la dilución del agua limpia del antigüo río que pasaba por allí? 
Yo sólo he oído desprecios e incluso insultos como: "para cuatro barcas para qué quieren el agua" "para bañarse los señoritos" y sandeces típicas de personas de muy baja estofa y con muy poca cultura y respeto, desde luego. Los oyes en vivo y ya ves lo que hay. Algo parecido, si no igual, a cuando se decía en Daimiel "el agua p´a los campos y, no p´a los patos". Y mucha población humilde les siguió pensando que iban a dejar de ser ganapanes a ser ricos hacendados. Pobrecillos, el tiempo ha mostrado la realidad.




> PD: el trasvase del Rodano fue una imposición de Cataluña , ves la doble vara de medir de algunos ? , no se como andará de agua y si el Ebro parece que a bajado sus aportes anuales , el Rodano sera igual , no? .
> 
> Un saludo


 Hombre, una imposición... no se donde la ves, en serio. Que han pensado en ello los catalanes, sí. Pero primero habrá que preguntar a los franceses, digo yo. ¿Quién es Cañete para decidir eso? Pero si el Ródano está en Francia
La primera vez que un dirigente del gobierno central español lo ha dicho en vivo para que lo oigan todos, ha sido Cañete, que es muy dado a hablar de forma muy prosáica.
 Es más, yo creo que ni siquiera Cañete se cree lo que ha dicho.
 Yo no sé si los caudales del Ródano han descendido o han aumentado, ni voy a perder un minuto en mirarlo. Sé, recordando el colegio, que nace en los Alpes y que se alimenta de varios afluentes y de glaciares, a lo mejor con el retroceso y deshielo de los mismos lleva más caudal, que no lo sé. Lo que sí sé es que cuando lo cruzo viajando por Francia, es navegable, tiene barcos de transporte en su curso, cosa que en el Ebro ni por asomo.

 Yo, como he dicho antes, creo que ésta pamema que se han sacado está dentro de las negociaciones por el asunto grave de la consulta independentista, y que de verdad no saben como salir. Lo del Ebro estoy seguro que Cañete sabiendo que es irrealizable se lo vende como una concesión que Mas va a vender como un éxito, y lo del Ródano, pues es como si Cañete dice que va a traer agua del Amazonas, o de Marte. Los de siempre le aplaudirán.

 Muy largo, demasiado largo me ha salido.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (04-abr-2014)

----------


## manzanares

> Pues estaremos condenados a no estar de acuerdo. Pujol (por favor, lo demás me da igual, pero vamos a poner correctamente el nombre de las personas, se escribe Pujol) en el momento en el que apoyó el PHN Aznar no tenía esas apreturas de agua, luego en la sequía de mediados de la década pasada sí.


ahora resulta que las apreturas de agua fueron posteriores . las del 1998 a 2002 y otras anteriores no existieron .

http://aca-web.gencat.cat/aca/appman...&profileLocale
. confundirse en una letra no creo que sea para ponerse así , pero si , se dice Pujol .





> Ya te digo yo que informes "válidos" a favor de esa obra no había. Eran tan burdos que la UE no se los tragó y negó la financiación (por ejemplo la desoladora de El Prat recibió un 75% de fondos europeos si no recuerdo mal). De hecho, ya ves que en el video que he puesto en R.I.P. Padre Tajo que el informe económico  del Ebro comete unos errores de primero de carrera y con suspensos. Unos errores hechos adrede, en los ecológicos ya ni te cuento. Fue una vergüenza nacional.


Osea que todos los que hicieron esos estudios estaban comprados o no sabían detrás de lo que andaban , sin embargo los informes que estaban en contra son del todo fiables? , pues me parece que la verdad absoluta ni la tienen unos ni otros , lo mismo es que cambian según el que mande en este u otro momento .

Una obra que se hace puede recibir dinero Europeo otra que se deroga , creo que no y el gobierno que lo derogo no creo que pidiera nada , no me vale el ejemplo de la desoladora .





> Y en cuanto a lo de "*España ens roba*" es el equivalente al "agua para todos" o a la conversación de cualquier bar en Madrid un viernes noche de los típicos exaltados sobre "catalinos" como se les llama y que te ponen de mala leche. Eso es un cáncer de país de pandereta, que hasta que no lo eliminemos de España, pues seguiremos como siempre. Son campañas que buscan el borreguismo.


vamos que comparar el España nos roba , lo de ens es Catalan , con una conversación de un Bar en Madrid en un bar que hablan ciudadanos con expolio y España nos roba que sale de dirigentes políticos con el presidente de la Generalidad a la cabeza , me parece que no es igual .




> Claro, de eso se trata, pero es que a los técnicos sólo se les deja hacer su trabajo si el resultado es favorable a sus intereses políticos.


claro y si son favorables a nuestras tesis y si no son errores de bulto de 1º de carrera  




> Aún así, algunos cambiaron su opinión repentinamente en 180º, sólo ellos saben el "motivo".


Pues a mi solo se me ocurre que independiente de caudales , estudios serios o menos serios y costes económicos lo mismo solo cambio el gobierno y quien mandaba , osea cambiaron las circunstancias ( esto es un pensamiento mio por que pruebas no tengo , lo mismo que otros muchos ) pero hasta Canete cambia de opinión cuando interesa . 




> Pero no puedes meter en el mismo saco al agua. Yo no creo en que el agua sea de una CCAA o de una región, yo creo que el agua es de la cuenca hidrográfica a la que pertenece, y de ahí no debe salir, coincida con una CCAA o con San Pedro bendito.


Por que no , entonces yo no creo que el dinero o los impuestos de una comunidad tengan que salir de esa región , para sanidad o educacion ( como el agua de boca ) para aeropuertos fantasmas , obras suntuarias , etc , etc , a que eso ya suena a insolidario , también en donde se generan hay necesidades y no por ello se puede permitir que ninguna falte al principio de solidaridad .




> Ojo, una línea de suministro de agua de boca no se le puede negar a nadie. Pero eso en España, en casi todos los sitios está garantizado (excepto en los municipios ribereños de E+B),


Aquí tengo que reconocer que no se que municipios son , yo las urbanizaciones que conozco ribereñas unas tienen derechos de agua ( la mayoría) y alguna que no la tienen y de hecho ilegales que no tienen , ni agua , ni luz 





> Y aunque digas lo de ver el pueblo del vecino y ser solidario, aún estoy por ver un sólo representante de por allí (no digo foreros, etc... que algunos sí lo hacen), ser solidarios con la cuenca cedente. ¿Has visto a Cerdá o a Claver, o a ese de la fundación esa que se gastó 8 millones de dinero público en contratar nóbeles del agua, decir en una sola ocasión que el cauce del Tajo está muerto? ¿Qué hay kms de río en seco bajo Bolarque? Que el río en Toledo es una pocilga por haber perdido la dilución del agua limpia del antiguo río que pasaba por allí? 
> Yo sólo he oído desprecios e incluso insultos como: "para cuatro barcas para qué quieren el agua" "para bañarse los señoritos" y sandeces típicas de personas de muy baja estofa y con muy poca cultura y respeto, desde luego. Los oyes en vivo y ya ves lo que hay. Algo parecido, si no igual, a cuando se decía en Daimiel "el agua p´a los campos y, no p´a los patos". Y mucha población humilde les siguió pensando que iban a dejar de ser ganapanes a ser ricos hacendados. Pobrecillos, el tiempo ha mostrado la realidad.


como entremos en gastos y en que se a gastado no hay comunidad que no salga malparada , desprecios también hay para todos los gustos y presidentes que soñaban la derogacion de un trasvase para aumentar regadíos también .

ahora que tienes razon que el tajo es una cloaca , pues si y muchos de los llamados ribereños también teníamos que poner de nuestra parte con lo que vertemos o nuestros ayuntamientos mas bien . 





> Hombre, una imposición... no se donde la ves, en serio. Que han pensado en ello los catalanes, sí. Pero primero habrá que preguntar a los franceses, digo yo. ¿Quién es Cañete para decidir eso? Pero si el Ródano está en Francia
> La primera vez que un dirigente del gobierno central español lo ha dicho en vivo para que lo oigan todos, ha sido Cañete, que es muy dado a hablar de forma muy prosáica.
>  Es más, yo creo que ni siquiera Cañete se cree lo que ha dicho.


yo lo que e dicho que fue una imposición a Aznar por parte de Pujol para apoyar el PHN . Por supuesto que Francia tendría que dar el visto bueno , no es precisamente un invento nuevo de Cañete .

_CiU presenta como propio un estudio sobre el trasvase del Ródano hecho en Francia_ 

http://elpais.com/diario/2002/05/24/...52_850215.html

y que siguen pensando en el es un hecho



un saludo .

----------


## No Registrado

Lo que estamos viviendo últimamente con nuestros políticos roza el esperpento. ¿Pero es que estos personajes carecen de vergüenza?. Por favor un poco de coherencia entre las personas que dirigen el país.

Yo por supuesto estoy en contra del trasvase del Ebro, y no porque ahora lo diga Cañete o lo defendiera hasta ayer, si no porque no quiero para los demás lo que no quiero para mi. No quiero que se EXPOLIE otro río en este país nuestro. Bastante tenemos con el Tajo, pero es que esto es demasiado, que este ministro fue el que dijo lo de que el trasvase del Ebro se haría "por huevos".

Y resulta insultanto para nosotros, los ribereños del Tajo, que ahora nos venga Cañete con que el Ebro no tiene excedentes y considere que el 85% del agua de cabecera del Tajo es excedentaria, al final es cierto: hay españoles de primera y de segunda, hay riós de primera que se van a respetar (y me alegro) y otros de segunda que se expolian, es decir se secan.

Y sí, fui yo el que dije que tenemos que sacar la política del agua, y por supuesto me consta que el agua se utiliza constantemente por los políticos para intentar sacar votos o quitarselos al contrario, pero no es impersonal, no "se" mete la política en el agua, son personas las que lo hacen y creo que tenemos nosotros que intentar no hacer lo mismo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jo macho (perdón por el "madrileñismo" a los que no son de Madrid), se nota que algunos a ciertas edades necesitamos dormir menos horas.


> ahora resulta que las apreturas de agua fueron posteriores . las del 1998 a 2002 y otras anteriores no existieron .
> 
> http://aca-web.gencat.cat/aca/appman...&profileLocale. confundirse en una letra no creo que sea para ponerse así , pero si , se dice Pujol .


El Puyol más conocido hoy en día es éste, el que nos hizo vibrar en la semifinal de sudáfrica:

 No te lo he dicho de mala forma, sólo es que me gusta que los temas de nombres propios se digan como son. Más aún cuando el medio de comunicación es escrito, ya que la forma de escribir puede transmitir conceptos no deseados por el comunicador.

Claro que existieron sequías, por supuesto, y muy anteriores, las de los años 40 en toda España fueron horribles. Pero la urgencia grave fue en la década de los 2.000 por el aumento de la demanda.




> Osea que todos los que hicieron esos estudios estaban comprados o no sabían detrás de lo que andaban , sin embargo los informes que estaban en contra son del todo fiables? , pues me parece que la verdad absoluta ni la tienen unos ni otros , lo mismo es que cambian según el que mande en este u otro momento .
> Una obra que se hace puede recibir dinero Europeo otra que se deroga , creo que no y el gobierno que lo derogo no creo que pidiera nada , no me vale el ejemplo de la desoladora.


Yo no digo todos, pero corrieron sobres de todos los colores, te lo digo con conocimiento de causa. Sobres y amenazas.
 Una vez que cambió el gobierno ya no había debate, se sabía que el PHN Aznar estaba acabado.
 Ya hemos puesto en varios hilos que hablan de ello, que el trasvase del Ebro no tenía financiación europea, Bruselas no se tragó los informes presentados, casi todos firmados por técnicos de las empresas constructoras, ni el informe económico que era de risa. Pero no es que lo denegara a mediados del 2004, es que no daban un duro ya en el 2000, por eso no se levantó un ladrillo, salvo la primera piedra que fue un acto esperpéntico, sobre todo porque ya sabían hace dos años que no se iba a hacer.
 Lo que sí consiguió financiación fue el programa AGUA, precisamente lo que falta por desembolsar es la parte de los fondos española.
Todo eso es comprobable.





> vamos que comparar el España nos roba , lo de ens es Catalan , con una conversación de un Bar en Madrid en un bar que hablan ciudadanos con expolio y España nos roba que sale de dirigentes políticos con el presidente de la Generalidad a la cabeza , me parece que no es igual .


 Es una forma de hablar hombre, los catalanes aglutinan y adoctrinan a los suyos con que Madrid les roba, a los levantinos se les aglutina y adoctrina con lo del agua para todos, a los andaluces con lo mismo que a los catalanes pero en su versión, y a los madrileños dándonos unas ínfulas de superioridad para mirar por encima del hombro a toda España.
En todos los sitios se adoctrina, y en Madrid es uno de los sitios en que más se hace. Cada vez que habla del tema un dirigente madrileño salen 150 independentistas nuevos. 




> Pues a mi solo se me ocurre que independiente de caudales , estudios serios o menos serios y costes económicos lo mismo solo cambio el gobierno y quien mandaba , osea cambiaron las circunstancias ( esto es un pensamiento mio por que pruebas no tengo , lo mismo que otros muchos ) pero hasta Canete cambia de opinión cuando interesa.


 Cañete no es ejemplo de nada, su discurso es bravucón, amenazante, y muchas promesas a los que le aplauden en gran parte no las cumple. Lo único que ha hecho rápido es la castración del Tajo y machacar la legislación ambiental. Pasará a la historia como un mal ministro. La gestión de la pesca y los fondos para subvenciones agrarias y ganaderas ha sido desastrosa.
 No sé lo que pensarán ahora los regantes levantinos con su cambio de opinión respecto al trasvase del Ebro. Sobre todo, con su militancia activa pro-PP, cuando se den cuenta de que es para negociar con los catalanes...




> Por que no , entonces yo no creo que el dinero o los impuestos de una comunidad tengan que salir de esa región , para sanidad o educacion ( como el agua de boca ) para aeropuertos fantasmas , obras suntuarias , etc , etc , a que eso ya suena a insolidario , también en donde se generan hay necesidades y no por ello se puede permitir que ninguna falte al principio de solidaridad .
> Aquí tengo que reconocer que no se que municipios son , yo las urbanizaciones que conozco ribereñas unas tienen derechos de agua ( la mayoría) y alguna que no la tienen y de hecho ilegales que no tienen , ni agua , ni luz .


 Estás confundiendo gravemente conceptos. No se puede comparar el dinero de los impuestos con el agua. El quitar la mayor parte del agua de una cuenca causa una pobreza y un daño ecológico en la zona cedente irreparable. El Tajo es un ejemplo clarísimo para todos. El reparto del  dinero de los impuestos es completamente distinto. Un río no es un canal para manejar a voluntad de quien mande. Es algo que en el siglo XXI ya hemos aprendido de una vez por todas. No vuelvas a conceptos del siglo XIX, cuando se hacían planes sin conocer las zonas. Yo soy enemigo de aeropuertos fantasma, AVES vacíos y todas esas cosas.




> como entremos en gastos y en que se a gastado no hay comunidad que no salga malparada , desprecios también hay para todos los gustos y presidentes que soñaban la derogacion de un trasvase para aumentar regadíos también .
> ahora que tienes razon que el tajo es una cloaca , pues si y muchos de los llamados ribereños también teníamos que poner de nuestra parte con lo que vertemos o nuestros ayuntamientos mas bien.


 Claro, ya he comentado varias veces que Barreda quería hacer otra barbaridad inaceptable: cambiar la dirección del trasvase a los campos manchegos. Y de Borrell tengo un concepto aún peor que de Cañete. Mira, cuando volaron a Carrero, yo tenía 21 años, entonces ya he visto cosas de todos los colores.
Cuando hablo mal de Cañete y Cospedal siempre con respecto al desastre que han hecho con el Tajo, nunca lo hago para decir que Barreda y los suyos fueron muy buenos. Lo he repetido varias veces y lo dejo claro ahora.
 Nadie se ha preocupado por el río, ni siquiera sus ribereños en su gran mayoría. Con que vieras quien era el Gobernador Civil de Toledo cuando se hizo el trasvase, ya tienes bastante. 




> yo lo que e dicho que fue una imposición a Aznar por parte de Pujol para apoyar el PHN . Por supuesto que Francia tendría que dar el visto bueno , no es precisamente un invento nuevo de Cañete .
> _CiU presenta como propio un estudio sobre el trasvase del Ródano hecho en Francia_ 
> http://elpais.com/diario/2002/05/24/...52_850215.html
> y que siguen pensando en el es un hecho
> un saludo .


 Claro, pero es que las competencias en España para hacer obras de ese tipo son del gobierno central. Ya ves que el Constitucional ha anulado todo el tema del agua en Andalucía.
Todas las propuestas que hagan las CCAA tienen poco valor si el gobierno no las hace suyas. Vamos, como si las hiciéramos nosotros.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## manzanares

dejare de citar por que si no terminamos con post kilométricos .

-Urgencias o no urgencias anteriormente ya había episodios de sequía .
-Sobres y amenazas , pues yo habría corrido al juzgado , siempre que me han dicho algo parecido nunca me han facilitado las pruebas .
- Claro y a los Castellano-Manchegos que el agua es mía y de nadie mas o solo las infulas y aglutinan y adoctrinan a los demás ? , le rogaría que distinga gobierno de España con Comunidad de Madrid , que desde otros lados no lo hagan , pero creo estar hablando con alguien de Madrid , lo de los 150 independentistas cada vez que habla u dirigente Madrileño mas de lo mismo lo lejos que llegan los aleccionamientos , no hace falta que nadie hable .
-No se si CaÑete conseguirá algo o no , pero nos olvidamos que debería haber finalizado la planificación hidrológica en 2009 y el año que viene haber abordado la primera revisión , alguien no debió hacer los deberes . 
-confundo conceptos , yo creo que es al revés , la pobreza que tu aludes , la sanidad , educacion , pensiones , todo son impuestos y si el asunto de la solidaridad que tu aduces que en el agua no se tiene que dar si no es agua de boca , que esa esta casi garantizada en las costas , entonces por que otos no se pueden negar con el tema del dinero , por que recortar sanidad , educacion , etc , etc , ya sabes expolio y esas cosas .
entiendes donde quiero llegar ? , pues lo siento pero yo en lo de la solidaridad lo entiendo en todo , sea agua , impuestos etc ,etc y si unas cosa si y otras no se terminara rompiendo la baraja .

por supuesto con limites , racionalizando y dando cuentas en el agua y en todo .

- que tiene que ver con quien tenga las competencias ( y no se puede decir que el estado quite a Andalucia todas las competencias de cuenca ) para que a la hora de pactar pujol jugara sus cartas e impusiera sus condiciones .
El trasvase del Rodano siempre a sido un anhelo Catalanista y en cuanto puedan .........

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No registrado , eso es lo que me indigna , que Cataluña se negara al trasvase del Ebro vale , pero que defienda el del Rodano , en una palabra que el agua de aquí es mía pero si se trae la de otro aquí buenísimo de la muerte y así todo , hay que ver lo que otros contaminan y sin embargo mis pueblos y alguna ciudad depuran menos , pero eso no lo miro , etc , etc ,etc .

Lo siento pero todo es política pura y dura , quien defiende una postura y la contraria .

Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Por supuesto, no me verá a mí defendiendo a los políticos nacionalistas catalanes (que no es lo mismo que Cataluña), pero no demos seriedad a la "boutade" del trasvase del Ródano, eso no se lo cree nadie como algo factible, jamás se hará, ni se proyectará seriamente. 

Por otro lado estamos hablando de la falta de agua del Tajo porque se la llevan a otro sitio, y los defensores del trasvase siempre están con lo que dices de que el agua no es de Castilla la Mancha. No, no es de CLM; no, pero sí es del Tajo, es de la cuenca del Tajo, es de la tierra del Tajo pero ahora por Ley los dueños son los regantes de Levante. 
Y otra cosa a la que se refieren es a la solidaridad y al "agua para todos". Estoy de acuerdo, pero los que no tenemos agua somos los del Tajo porque se la llevan a Levante, el río que se queda seco es el Tajo porque se llevan el agua a Levante, y los pantanos que están al 35% no son los del Segura, son los de la cabecera del Tajo porque se llevan el agua a Levate. Es decir que la solidaridad ha de ser de Levante con la cuenca del Tajo, son los que se llevan más del 80% de las aportaciones, y ya vemos que de solidaridad nada de nada.

En cuanto a la depuración, contaminación etc, eso ya es otro tema, es una segunda derivada, nosotros estamos hablando del trasvase, de como se llevan el agua del Tajo y se queda seco, la contaminación del Jarama, etc, es otro tema distinto que poco tiene que ve con el desvio del río Tajo a Levante y nada que ver con la situación del río en Aranjuez, por ejemplo.

Y sí, está claro que como ya he dicho que todo es política, que los políticos de todos lados usan el tema del agua a su antojo, pero cuando nosotros nos quejamos de como tenemos el río en nuestro pueblo, cuando nos quejamos de como Cospedal nos ha vendido y como Barreda no hizo nada, etc etc, no estamos hablando de política, estamos hablando de nuestro río, de nuestro medio ambiente, de nuestra historia y nuestra vida.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> dejare de citar por que si no terminamos con post kilométricos .
> 
> -Urgencias o no urgencias anteriormente ya había episodios de sequía .
> -Sobres y amenazas , pues yo habría corrido al juzgado , siempre que me han dicho algo parecido nunca me han facilitado las pruebas .
> - Claro y a los Castellano-Manchegos que el agua es mía y de nadie mas o solo las infulas y aglutinan y adoctrinan a los demás ? , le rogaría que distinga gobierno de España con Comunidad de Madrid , que desde otros lados no lo hagan , pero creo estar hablando con alguien de Madrid , lo de los 150 independentistas cada vez que habla u dirigente Madrileño mas de lo mismo lo lejos que llegan los aleccionamientos , no hace falta que nadie hable .
> -No se si CaÑete conseguirá algo o no , pero nos olvidamos que debería haber finalizado la planificación hidrológica en 2009 y el año que viene haber abordado la primera revisión , alguien no debió hacer los deberes . 
> -confundo conceptos , yo creo que es al revés , la pobreza que tu aludes , la sanidad , educacion , pensiones , todo son impuestos y si el asunto de la solidaridad que tu aduces que en el agua no se tiene que dar si no es agua de boca , que esa esta casi garantizada en las costas , entonces por que otos no se pueden negar con el tema del dinero , por que recortar sanidad , educacion , etc , etc , ya sabes expolio y esas cosas .
> entiendes donde quiero llegar ? , pues lo siento pero yo en lo de la solidaridad lo entiendo en todo , sea agua , impuestos etc ,etc y si unas cosa si y otras no se terminara rompiendo la baraja .
> 
> ...


-Claro que había sequía, estamos en España y la sequía es natural aquí. Otra cosa es la urgencia.
-Y tú crees que no han habido denuncias en el juzgado?. El proceso contra el Bigotes y algún cargo valenciano es muy largo, y entre los primeros tomos hay al menos 4 denuncias de éste asunto, con nombres y DNI. En un primer momento no se hizo mucho caso, luego, cuando la olla ha estallado está otra vez en marcha, algunos han declarado ya. Pero son tantos... Lo que yo no sé es si debido al paso del tiempo algo puede haber prescrito, no soy abogado, en todo caso culpa de la lentitud de la justicia cuando se trata de personajes públicos.
-Parece mentira que seas madrileño, así le va al pobre Tajo. Lo matan, lo dejan sin agua, acusan continuamente a los ribereños de egoísmo, mienten reiteradamente en todos los puntos referentes al trasvase, y tú dices que los castellano-manchegos afirman que "el agua es mía". Lamentable. Te repito que no me extraña que el Tajo esté muerto, los ribereños parece que lo detestan.
 Cuando he dicho eso no me refería a la CAM, me refería a los diputados del Parlamento Nacional (el de la carrera de san Jerónimo) que se presentan por Madrid, y que son los que hacen afirmaciones que a veces dan vergüenza. Los dirigentes autonómicos de Madrid son unos mandaos, hacen lo que les indica el gobierno.
-Tienes razón, los anteriores no hicieron los deberes con el Tajo (sobre los demás no tengo datos suficientes), aunque era muy difícil. haz un ejercicio de imaginación. Si aplicas la DMA tienes que variar algunas cosas:
  1- El coste del m3 trasvasado (ponerlo a su verdadero coste).
  2- Los caudales mínimos aumentarían en Aranjuez a entre 10 y 16 m3/seg.
  3- Varios puntos más sin importancia para éste hilo.
 Si un gobierno, el que sea plantea eso, tiene el apoyo de los ribereños directos, Madrid por obediencia debida lo rechaza, y levante lo rechaza porque el trasvase se quedaría reducido a unos 100-150 Hm3. *El acuerdo es imposible.* Aunque en mi opinión, el gobierno debería haber dado un golpe de autoridad y aprobarlo.
 Cambia el gobierno, previamente ha cambiado el de CLM, poniéndose al frente una señora protrasvases. Cañete dice: "ahora o nunca", los dirigentes de CLM se bajan los pantalones y se aceptan todas las peticiones de los regantes. Cospedal dice: "dame algo para vender a los pobres ignorantes del Tajo" y se sacan lo de los 400 Hm3 que ya se ha demostrado que es irrelevante porque lo que valen son las reglas de explotación que son dantescas.

-Claro que confundes los conceptos, y sigues sin entenderlo, o no lo quieres entender. El agua no es un bien material canjeable siguiendo un modelo económico, debe permanecer en su cuenca, pero vamos, te lo he explicado varias veces y no lo voy a repetir. respecto a lo del expolio, derroches, etc... es curioso que donde más expolio, derroche, corrupción ha habido en España, hasta el punto que han hecho programas de TV especiales en el extranjero sobre ellas ha sido en las comunidades beneficiarias del trasvase, ¿qué curioso, no?
 Además, tanto que hablas de solidaridad, ¿te parece que llevarse la mayor parte del agua del Tajo y del Guadiela, dejando el Tajo post Bolarque muerto es solidario? Pues entonces tienes un concepto de la solidaridad bastante "peculiar". Compartimos un chuletón de Ávila, yo me como los 600 gr. de carne buena y al otro le doy que chupe el hueso; eso es lo que yo hago con mis perros. !!Qué solidario soy!!!

-El trasvase del Ródano es una quimera que no se va hacer, y por mucho que Pujol o Mas tenga sueños húmedos con ello, hasta que un gobierno español no haga suyo el proyecto, nada de nada. Cañete se ha apuntado a eso porque con ello contenta a los catalanes, pero a él le da lo mismo decir ahora que pitos y mañana que flautas.

 En definitiva, los hechos comprobados es que tenemos un ministro que hizo lo imposible hace 14 años para construir una locura que hubiera matado el Ebro, como se hizo con el Tajo, y ahora  dice que no se puede hacer porque no tiene excedentes. Por mucho menos a un ejecutivo se le despide a patadas.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## manzanares

-Pues la verdad que del bigotes y esa tropa no se nada de sobres referentes al PHN , si me pone algún link a alguna noticia se lo agradezco .
-Por supuesto que soy Madrileño , pero también lo mismo miro hacia esos embalses de otra manera que TU , lo que alguno no se da cuenta que aparte de los planes de Barrera a Madrid NUNCA se le a querido dar vela en este entierro y es parte de la cuenca , que apoyo recibió cuando Aguirre pidió 300 Hm3 de reserva al anterior gobierno , de hecho encantados que nos buscáramos la vida en el Alberche , que hicieron cuando se monto en colera por que con ayuda de dicho gobierno los regantes de Estremera vendieron el agua a Murcia? mirar para otro lado .
- vamos que decir que los dirigentes Madrileños son unos mandaos , tu eres de Madrid ? , pues si alguien se a enfrentado a su mismo partido es el gobierno de Madrid en el pasado y ahora , Bono y Barrera se enfrentaron al suyo ? , no me hagas reír .
-el que sigues sin entenderlo eres tu a Madrid nunca se le a considerado cuenca y las únicas referencias es a la contaminación ( que es mejorable) pero mucho mejor que la de pueblos y ciudad de mas abajo , por que las espumas que se atribuyen a Madrid en la Ciudad de Toledo , bastante difícil es que provengan de allí , por supuesto que una gran urbe contamina , no lo voy a negar , pero los que se quejan también . 

el dinero es solidaridad y el agua también y si ese concepto no lo tenemos claro al final irán las 2 cosas en el mismo cesto .

-Te voy a hacer una pregunta , si se deroga el trasvase que se hará con el agua , se dejara en Entrepeñas y Buendia ? , se dará la reserva que tiene derecho Madrid ( es ribereña y puestos a tener derechos ) se aumentaran los regadíos en su cuenca ? o terminara en la cuenca del Guadiana .
- El agua que va al trasvase se sabe perfectamente , la que sale rio abajo exactamente cuanta es ( y no me vale la que llega a Aranjuez , por que hay varios canales de riego , abastecimientos de Urbanizaciones ( piscinas a tutiplen en muchas de ellas) etc , etc . te lo pregunto por que desde hace 2 años veo bastante mas agua bajar por el tajo a la altura del puente hacia Illana ( en ese punto ya falta la del canal de Extremera y algunas tomas mas ) y lleva bastante agua que no llega al punto de medida de Aranjuez . 

A lo que voy , tu idea es fuera trasvase , la mía es desvestir un santo para vestir otro no me convence y ya sabemos todos como las gastan los regantes del acuifero 23 y todos los regantes , sean Murcianos o Manchegos , Andaluces o Madrileños y buscar soluciones sin desvestir a nadie lo mismo es una quimera pero a mi me parece lo mas justo .

Si piensas que Entrepeñas y Buendia estarían llenos sin trasvase la quimera la crees tu .

Sin entrar en el Ebro que a mi eso de hoy es una buena idea y pretendo hacer el del Ebro , el del Duero y el de Maria Santisima y después no vale ninguno por que necesito el apoyo para gobernar y hago desoladoras que a día de hoy no resuelven nada es lo que no me convence 
y si encima derogan todo el PHN con algunas presas para laminar avenidas y que a día de hoy hay pueblos que siguen rezando cada vez que llueve fuerte , que quieres que te diga , no valía nada del PHN , eso no te lo crees ni tu .

El problema del Tajo alto es que cada día recoge menos agua en su cuenca y no da de si , el del Ebro sera otras cuestiones pero ojala que el tajo se pareciera un poco al Ebro .

El Rodano ? ya veremos pero quien no quiere un trasvase si quiere el otro al menos Cañete es coherente , ese si esta a favor de los trasvases . 

Un saludo .

----------


## Luján

¿Cañete coherente?

No me hagas reír.


Anteayer, en Alicante, negó hacer la segunda toma del trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó (proyectada en Cortes) porque estaba en contra de la DMA. Lo siento, no puedo poner referencias porque lo leí en la edición impresa del Levante-EMV, y en la digital no aparece.


¿Desde cuándo le interesa la DMA? No es muy coherente negar una toma por la DMA tras haberse saltado toda la norma con la nueva legislación del trasvase.


En cuanto a los embalses, quizás no estarían al 100% de continuo, pero sí que estarían más altos. Además de garantizar el agua a los pueblos que tienen restricciones en verano teniendo el río o embalse a pocos kilómetros. También, se ayudaría  a los ríos de la sierra a sufrir menos carga, y a mantener el río como río por debajo de Bolarque. No digo que vaya a estar como hace 60 años (los requerimientos de la propia cuenca son mayores ahora), pero seguro que mejor que ahora sí.


 En cuanto a los santos desvestidos, si se pidiera desde el SCRATS el agua que de verdad necesitan los "santos" legales y solo los legales, quedaría más agua para la propia cuenca. Es muy raro que sin aumentar las hectáreas legales de regadío ATS haya aumentado la demanda de agua. ¿No crees?

----------

Varanya (07-abr-2014)

----------


## manzanares

Lo mismo es una cuestión de pasta que no esta el tema para tirar cohetes o que rentables o no las desoladoras habrá que amortizarse , yo digo por lo de coherente por que otra cosa no pero el personalmente pro-trasvases siempre a sido .

debería ser como tu dices pero en CLM coexisten 3 cuencas diferentes y ya barreda en su día dejo claras sus intenciones , por eso hablo de desvestir un santo para vestir a otro , si dejamos de mandar agua a otra cuenca y la mandamos a otra o otras aunque sea la misma comunidad , para mi punto de vista seria lo mismo y los Hm3 que no irían hacia Levante serian muy golosos para ir a otros campos .
El acuifero 23 esta casi lleno no por que los regantes tengan mas luces que los de Murcia , si no por que a llovido 3 años y la naturaleza a medio arreglado el entuerto y estamos hablando de un parque natural , cuando llegue la sequía ? , ya están pidiendo mas agua , mas riegos , mas de todo , de haberla en el tajo , no la pedirían .

En definitiva la derogacion de trasvase no significa por si misma que hubiera mas agua en el futuro y la reserva que debería tener Madrid menos , de hecho 300Hm3 de reserva para Madrid solo harían veneficiar a los ribereños de esos embalse y sin embargo nadie apoyo mas bien al contrario .

otra cosa es que todas esas cuestiones estuvieran resueltas y firmadas ( aunque otras cosas firmadas se han incumplido) o que todo tuviéramos otra mentalidad 
, pero yo no lo creo .

La verdad que los pueblos sin agua al lado de los embalses e oído muchas veces hablar de ellos , pero nombres no tengo referencias de cuales son , "Urbanizaciones " si , unas por que no tenia derechos de agua y construyeron de manera ilegal y otra que teniendo derechos de agua , la asociación de regantes decidió vender sus derechos a los Murcianos y dejaron la Urbanización sin agua , llevan años intentando solucionarlo como pueden , creo que la Urbanización es Peña Rubia .
se que hay pueblos de la zona en Guadalajara que se abastecen de pozos ahora el agua del tajo es bastante cara de depurar , no se si sera ese el motivo o que no tengan derechos de agua y nos les dejen recurrir a los embalses .

Un saludo .

PD: Aquí no se trata de ser pro-trasvase o lo contrario pero también que de lo que se queja uno , no se escusa para hacerlo después y ya dije desde el principio que todos tendrán que ir pensando en otras maneras de usar el agua y todos llegar a entendimientos razonables para todos y la solución para Levante no puede ser toda la vida con el agua de la cabecera del Tajo .
un saludo .

----------


## No Registrado

¿Cañete coherente?
¿pero es que no vemos el tema de estos mensajes?

Qué después de todo lo que ha dicho del trasvase del Ebro ahora nos viene diciendo que no hay excedentes. Si analizamos con objetividad a Cañete no podemos más que decir que no se entiende como se atreve a mostrar tanta incoherencia sin que le de vergüenza. Después de esto, decir que Cañete es coherente encasilla a uno, sí.

Y por otro lado hay cosas que son demasiado evidentes como para discutirlas. Si no estuviera el trasvase, los embalses de cabecera serían unos embalses "normales", es decir que ahora mismo estarían como prácticamente todos los de España, en porcentajes cercanos al 80% o al 70%, como está la cuenca del Segura y no al 35% como están. Decir que los pantanos de cabecera no tendrían más agua sin el trasvase es negar la evidencia, es como si digo que "el caballo negro de Santiago" es rosa. Por favor, que se han llevado más del 80% del agua que ha entrado en estos pantanos desde que se hizo el trasvase, que años como el pasado se llevaron más del 100%, parece que no queremos ver los datos y las cosas como son.

Y no sé qué tendrán que ver las urbanizaciones con piscina de Guadalajara o Madrid con el problema del Tajo, esto es una discusión seria, o por lo menos algunos pretendemos que así sea. Como llevar los argumentos al contrario. Hablábamos de dar la vuelta  a la solidaridad y ahora a "vestir el santo". La cuenca por Ley, y como es evidente también, es preferente para el uso de su agua. Sí, es agua de la cuenca del Tajo, y de la misma manera que la cuenca del Segura es preferente para usar su agua, la del Tajo lo es. Esto es algo que no niega nadie como argumento, y la Ley lo estipula; ni los políticos más trasvasistas lo niegan, y lo que pasa, que no lo queremos ver, es que el Tajo lo dejan seco, los pantanos de cabecera los dejan secos porque se llevan el agua a Levante, desvisten el Tajo para vestir el Segura. Esto es lo que pasa.

Y esta es la culpa de como están los pantanos es esta, y discutirlo es negar la evidencia:



Esto es lo que es escandaloso, esto es lo que pasa, y hablar de lo que quería Barreda o dejaba de querer es irrelevante porque ni pasó ni probablemente hubiera pasado nunca (son quimeras) y los datos no son quimeras, esto es lo que está pasando y demuestra que se está desviando un río, 8 m3/s en Almoguera, 8 m3/s en Aranjuez, 26 m3/s a Levante, ¿dónde está el Tajo? ¿dónde estaría sin el trasvase? Todos sabemos la respuesta.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> -Pues la verdad que del bigotes y esa tropa no se nada de sobres referentes al PHN , si me pone algún link a alguna noticia se lo agradezco .


 Cógete el sumario, y en los primeros tomos aparecen nombres relacionados. Yo conozco alguno pero no te lo voy a poner en público antes de que haya una sentencia como es natural. Pero tú, a modo de ciudadano lo puedes leer consultando a las partes.



> -Por supuesto que soy Madrileño , pero también lo mismo miro hacia esos embalses de otra manera que TU , lo que alguno no se da cuenta que aparte de los planes de Barrera a Madrid NUNCA se le a querido dar vela en este entierro y es parte de la cuenca , que apoyo recibió cuando Aguirre pidió 300 Hm3 de reserva al anterior gobierno , de hecho encantados que nos buscáramos la vida en el Alberche , que hicieron cuando se monto en colera por que con ayuda de dicho gobierno los regantes de Estremera vendieron el agua a Murcia? mirar para otro lado.


 Pues serás madrileño, pero miras más por los intereses murcianos que por los de tu tierra, lo cual me parece inexplicable.
 Y dale con Barreda (¿quién es Barrera?) Ya te he dicho, que trasvasar el Tajo está mal se haga a Murcia, a La Mancha o a Pamplona. Eres tú el que se está agarrando a éste clavo ardiendo de forma recurrente y sin motivo alguno. Está igual de mal, no sé si te queda claro ahora.
 Aguirre pidió 300Hm3 de reserva, perfecto. ¿Donde está la petición firme a la CHT?, pregúntale a la lideresa, amiga de hablar pero luego dejar correr, aunque ahora con lo de huir de los agentes de movilidad y atropellar sus motos está algo liada... Y Don Ignacio, ¿ha hecho suya esa petición? tiene otros problemas más gordos y personales de los que preocuparse, se va a preocupar de Madrid...
 Lo de los regantes de Estremera, otra vergüenza, lo haga quien lo haga. Es más, no creo que un regante con una concesión de agua deba tener derecho a venderla si no la utiliza. Si no la quiere utilizar, de nuevo al río que es a donde pertenece. 




> - vamos que decir que los dirigentes Madrileños son unos mandaos , tu eres de Madrid ? , pues si alguien se a enfrentado a su mismo partido es el gobierno de Madrid en el pasado y ahora , Bono y Barrera se enfrentaron al suyo ? , no me hagas reír .


 Pues sí son unos mandaos, y sí soy de Madrid, de la calle Santa engracia concretamente, en la misma casa en la que nació mi padre, ya con algunas generaciones en la capital. Y te digo que son unos mandaos porque las pruebas de la negociación del memorándum así lo han demostrado, a todo sí.
 Barreda es un sin sal, pero Bono, te recuerdo que fue uno de los que paró el Plan Borrell otro iluminado como Cañete en materia de aguas, quizá más.



> -el que sigues sin entenderlo eres tu a Madrid nunca se le a considerado cuenca y las únicas referencias es a la contaminación ( que es mejorable) pero mucho mejor que la de pueblos y ciudad de mas abajo , por que las espumas que se atribuyen a Madrid en la Ciudad de Toledo , bastante difícil es que provengan de allí , por supuesto que una gran urbe contamina , no lo voy a negar , pero los que se quejan también . 
> el dinero es solidaridad y el agua también y si ese concepto no lo tenemos claro al final irán las 2 cosas en el mismo cesto.


Bueno, tú dices que a Madrid no se le ha considerado ribereño por el artículo 19 de tu código de prioridades, pero *la verdad es que Madrid es una comunidad ribereña del Tajo, te pongas como te pongas.*
 E igualmente, por el mismo artículo 19 de tu particular código, dices que el agua y el dinero deben de llevar el mismo tratamiento en cuanto a solidaridad. Pues estás completamente equivocado, no voy a volver a repetir los motivos porque ya lo he hecho 5 veces, si no lo entiendes es que no lo quieres entender, y cuando una persona no quiere entender...
 Y claro claro, ya sólo faltaba que pusieras en duda que la mayor parte de la contaminación en Toledo viene de Madrid, seguramente viene de Torremocha del Jarama y su próspera industria petroquímica. De las alcantarillas madrileñas sale un agua tan pura que los indígenas nos bañamos en masa en las cristalinas aguas de Perales del Río y de Vaciamadrid, ¿es que tú no?



> -Te voy a hacer una pregunta , si se deroga el trasvase que se hará con el agua , se dejara en Entrepeñas y Buendia ? , se dará la reserva que tiene derecho Madrid ( es ribereña y puestos a tener derechos ) se aumentaran los regadíos en su cuenca ? o terminara en la cuenca del Guadiana .


 No lo sé, la que hubiera, mientras se cumplan los usos de cuenca razonables y el río tuviera un caudal decente, entre 17 y 25 m3/seg. la que quede. Al Guadiana ni una gota, no es de la cuenca (esto último no hago más que repetírtelo y no te entra). El Guadiana tiene que racionalizar el desastre de regadíos y pozos ilegales que tiene. Creo que es la quinta vez que lo digo. Cuando lo preguntes de nuevo te citaré éste mensaje.



> - El agua que va al trasvase se sabe perfectamente , la que sale rio abajo exactamente cuanta es ( y no me vale la que llega a Aranjuez , por que hay varios canales de riego , abastecimientos de Urbanizaciones ( piscinas a tutiplen en muchas de ellas) etc , etc . te lo pregunto por que desde hace 2 años veo bastante mas agua bajar por el tajo a la altura del puente hacia Illana ( en ese punto ya falta la del canal de Extremera y algunas tomas mas ) y lleva bastante agua que no llega al punto de medida de Aranjuez .


Los canales de riego tienen retorno al río, si estuviera Salut te lo podría explicar perfectamente. Conozco muchas urbanizaciones de por allí que se abastecen de pozos debido a la contaminación del Tajo por la falta de caudal, y no son muy grandes, más bien pequeñas. En algunas las instalaciones las he mejorado yo.
En todo caso vuelves a confundir churras con mastodontes, son ribereños y con derecho al uso del río. Una vez que el trasvase se finiquite, ya veríamos los usos sostenibles y los que no. Pero a ti parece que sólo te preocupan los usos del Tajo, no te veo levantar una voz contra los usos inadecuados de los beneficiados por el trasvase.
 Deberías de conocer mejor la orografía y geografía del Tajo. *Lo que tú ves* en el puente que va a Illana es el *Río Tajo RE-PRE-SA-DO* en la presa de Estremera. Lo que ves es una charca. El caudal real que lleva unos dos kms. más abajo, en el puente Eiffel de Fuentidueña es éste, 4 m3/seg, foto sacada por Antonio Martín Higueras vecino de dicho pueblo hace una semana aproximadamente, miembro del grupo Tajo-Aranjuez de Facebook:





> A lo que voy , tu idea es fuera trasvase , la mía es desvestir un santo para vestir otro no me convence y ya sabemos todos como las gastan los regantes del acuifero 23 y todos los regantes , sean Murcianos o Manchegos , Andaluces o Madrileños y buscar soluciones sin desvestir a nadie lo mismo es una quimera pero a mi me parece lo mas justo .


 Lo malo es que tu idea es cubrir con abrigos de visón a los del SCRATS, y dejar en pelota picada a los ribereños del Tajo. Que es como están ahora. Tu idea de solidaridad es muy curiosa.




> Si piensas que Entrepeñas y Buendia estarían llenos sin trasvase la quimera la crees tu .


Algo más sí que tendrían, eh?. Apoya la derogación del trasvase y lo comprobamos.




> Sin entrar en el Ebro que a mi eso de hoy es una buena idea y pretendo hacer el del Ebro , el del Duero y el de Maria Santisima y después no vale ninguno por que necesito el apoyo para gobernar y hago desoladoras que a día de hoy no resuelven nada es lo que no me convence 
> y si encima derogan todo el PHN con algunas presas para laminar avenidas y que a día de hoy hay pueblos que siguen rezando cada vez que llueve fuerte , que quieres que te diga , no valía nada del PHN , eso no te lo crees ni tu .


Los pueblos que lloran por las avenidas es que están construidos donde no corresponde. Los cascos tradicionales de los pueblos no se han inundado, salvo que se haya sepultado un arroyo. Lo que se inunda es casi en un 100% el resultado de construir donde no se debe. Es un concepto tan claro que espero que lo entiendas y no lo confundas. 




> El problema del Tajo alto es que cada día recoge menos agua en su cuenca y no da de si , el del Ebro sera otras cuestiones pero ojala que el tajo se pareciera un poco al Ebro .


Las aportaciones medias del Tajo, Guadiela, Guadamejud y Mayor, que son los 4 ríos que se chupa el trasvase, los tres últimos con al menos el 50% de aportación a lo que entrega el Tajo en Trillo, han descendido. Pero las cantidades argumentadas para justificar el trasvase estaban claramente engordadas, igual que muchas cosas de cuando el trasvase del Ebro.
 Además, como según tú, "el tajo no da de si", pues no puede sujetar el trasvase. ¿no?




> El Rodano ? ya veremos pero quien no quiere un trasvase si quiere el otro al menos Cañete es coherente , ese si esta a favor de los trasvases . 
> 
> Un saludo .


 Aquí ya sí que me dejas "patidifunto" como dice Amador Rivas. Si Cañete es coherente, yo soy Claver.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## manzanares

-No yo no tengo que coger nada  tu haces una afirmación y es tan simple como linkar el sumario o poner un link a cualquier noticia que hable de ello , si te pido link es por que no e encontrado lo que sugieres y así salgo de dudas .
-Vuelves a equivocarte el que parece de otro lado eres tu , cuando me demuestres en que Beneficia esto a Madrid , cuando me digas que Hm3 tendrá Madrid en reserva en esos pantanos y me digas la capacidad de gestión que tendrá Madrid en esos pantanos , empezaremos a hablar , a día de hoy 70Hm3 al año y que hace 2 ya quisieron bajar .
pues si Aguirre tenia que pedir ese agua al CHT ( que ya lo intento con Narvona y le dijo que leches y el presi de CLM miro para otro lado ) ya sabes donde tienes que ir a hacer las peticiones al CHT .
Deja la demagogia , Madrid por supuesto que contamina y los decenas o cientos de miles de ciudadanos que trabajan y vienen todos los días a Madrid también , pero las espumas que se ven en muchas fotografias es imposible que provengan de aquí , ya los papeles y basuras menos , lo que e afirmado y lo mantengo es que muchas poblaciones ya de CLM depuran bastante peor , incluyendo Toledo , C Real etc y ojo que se tendrá que depurar mejor pero todos .

- Claro que Madrid es es ribereña del Tajo , pero también con DERECHOS y a día de hoy de esos nada , para eso el primero que tiene que reconocer esos derechos es CLM y entonces si tendríamos el derecho y la obligación de defenderlos .

-17 o 25 m3/s pues ojala pero con una simple multiplicación no veo yo llenarse Entrepeñas y Buendia . esta claro que ganaría el rio , el dia que lo vea me lo creeré .
- Hablas y hablas acusas que otros no conocemos la zona y el canal de extremera esta entubado pero los riegos no retornan al rio ni entubado ni sin entubar , los bombeos a los depósitos de urbanizaciones tampoco .
[SIZE=3]el puente de la carretera de Illana esta por debajo de la Presa de Estremera [SIZE=3]cerca de 1KM o mas , de charco nada y si digo que se ve mas caudal desde hace algo mas de un años es por que es así , después me acusas de no conocer la zona? .

La foto no se donde es , pero para que por Aranjuez baje mas y teniendo en cuenta que en colmenar de oreja se saca la diariamente la parte correspondiente a los 70Hm3 que se depuran para abastecimiento de Madrid , no me salen las cuentas.

Apoyar la derogacion del trasvase? , Cuando Madrid tenga reconocidos los derechos de ribereño tendré la obligación de exigirlo como Madrileño , hoy día no es así como particular haré y diré lo que crea oportuno .( que no quiere decir que tenga mas razón que tu )
Tu como Madrileño y según se desprende de tus declaraciones con intereses personales en la zona , haz lo que te plazca  pero a titulo particular , no pretendas que Todos lo Madrileños tengamos que apoyar a cambio de nada .

sobre el tema del dinero/ agua , pues lo siento pero es exactamente igual sin agua no hay progreso , sin dinero tampoco , pero tampoco hay para sanidad , pensiones o asuntos sociales y como Madrileño ( tu parece que no ) pienso que a pesar de lo malo que parece que es solo lo que se ve , la ventajas para el resto incluidos los que tanto se quejan de contaminación , son muchísimo mayores , un poquito de por favor con el tema que algunos estamos un poquito cansados . 

Los de las avenidas no tenían que haberse construido , no? y las que rodean los embalses ? y lo que han crecido los pueblos ? , hombre que mal lo han hecho todos y cuidado que hay localidades que se llevan inundando cada ciertos años décadas por no decir siglos .
Pues con seguir todos en el campo como hace 150 años ya no necesitamos ni embalse , ni casas de campo , ni problemas de trasvases y si se inunda un pueblo que se larguen a otro lado .
defender la derogacion de todo el PHN ya da a entender tu postura .

Por supuesto que el trasvase tarde o temprano tendrá que por lo menos cambiar su manejo y sus cantidades trasvasadas , a ti parece que con cerrarlo ya te vale , yo prefiero saber que uso se dará después al agua y como Madrileño saber que voy a "pintar" en eso , por que si como me imagino no pinto nada , que no pretendan que me pelee con nadie , si al final tendré que buscarme la vida como hasta ahora .......

Pues si sacas de contesto lo de Cañete pues lo mismo tienes razón , la misma coherencia que tienen algunos que acusan a otros de defender otra CCAA cuando tu haces lo propio con otra  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

Mira Miguel tu ves las cosas desde tu punto de vista y a mi me parece perfecto ahora yo lo veo desde otro y aunque te moleste tan valido como el tuyo .

PD que Bono hizo que?? .... por favor , si no se hizo fue por falta de dinero , de haberlo habido solo tendrian que haberle ofrecido una cartera de ministro como hicieron después y se habría plantado en Madrid con todo firmado . Hombre con los años que estuvo algo mas pudo haber hecho , creo yo .

Un saludo

----------


## NoRegistrado

Que mira, que a una persona que no conozco de nada como a ti, de la que no siquiera sé su nombre, no le voy a dar datos de las personas que son, puesto que todavía se está investigando. En la hemeroteca lo tienes, y más fácil aún, en los primeros tomos del sumario. No soy abogado, pero trabaja un poco en buscarlo y lo verás.
- No se si te fijas en la barbaridad que dices. Es decir, que las espumas no vienen de Madrid, ¿no? Entonces de donde vienen?, a ver, si no te fías dímelo tú. Las espumas se forman cuando la materia orgánica y los detergentes disueltos en el agua se baten en algún tipo de corriente, en acuarios y piscifactorías (en éstas últimas alguno he instalado yo) se instalan espumaderas o filtros de proteínas, que utilizan esa técnica para eliminar materia orgánica formando espuma y retirándola.. Pero vamos, si no lo entiendes...
 Claro que contamina Toledo, pero eso va aguas abajo de esas imágenes, y Ciudad Real. Pero está en el Guadiana. Pero vamos, negar que la mayor parte de la contaminación viene de Madrid, de la ciudad más grande de España y sus satélites, es de una cerrazón inexplicable. Entre otras cosas porque *Toledo por ejemplo tiene la tercera parte de habitantes que Carabanchel.
* 

-Tú fíjate bien en la barbaridad que estás diciendo, que "CLM le tiene que reconocer derechos a Madrid en materia de aguas". Las competencias de agua en España son del estado central. Nada más que añadir, no voy a discutir tonterías.

 En lo del puente tienes razón en la localización. Es defecto profesional y no me importa reconocerlo; cuando estuve trabajando en El Soto y otras cercanas, la gente, que en aquellos años se bañaban en el río en la zona que rodeaba la urbanización la llamaban la "presa de Estremera", mal porque la que se llama así es la de más arriba que está más cerca de Leganiel. Pero en el fondo es lo mismo, porque *en el puente el río está represado*. ¿Conoces la diferencia entre un río represado y uno corriendo? El verdadero nombre de la presa es el de Salto de Valderribas, y el caudal que corre por el río es completamente ridículo.

La foto que te pongo es de Fuentidueña de Tajo, un pelín más abajo, en el grupo de Facebook Tajo:Aranjuez hacen un seguimiento semanal del mismo sitio. Puedes verlo, está debajo del puente de hierro atribuído a Eiffel, el de la torre de París.Y el caudal es ridículo. La diferencia es que ahí el río no se represa de nuevo hasta Villamanrique (Buenamesón)si la memoria no me falla. Y luego en varios saltos más hasta Aranjuez, por lo que el río parece ancho, pero en verdad está retenido, dejando algunas zonas del cauce seco, como ocurre con el de Valdajos.

 No sé de donde te sacas en que yo tengo intereses en la zona. No tengo ninguno. He trabajado ahí igual que he trabajado en Cáceres, en Jaén, en Cádiz y Huelva, en Galicia mucho con las depuradoras de marisco. En toda España. A veces, la gente que defiende algo como es el Tajo, no es necesario que tenga intereses económicos, basta con que tenga sentimientos y valores.

 Asunto dinero/agua. Sin agua no hay progreso. El agua para turismo se puede proporcionar de manera satisfactoria con las desaladoras, reconocido por ellos mismos. Es más, ahora en Alicante como no les va a llegar el agua que esperaban del Tajo, van a tirar de desaladoras, mientras el agua del Tajo esté subvencionada, !!a por ella!!. El del Ródano, en algunas notas buscadas en Google en francés hablaban de 4 francos a Barcelona (creo que el franco eran unas 32 pesetas) Eso hace 14 años, ahora superará el euro.
 La agricultura que se riega con el trasvase, como ya se vió extensamente en un hilo sobre el trasvase aquí mismo y con datos del INE, suponía una contribución al PIB pequeñísima.Ssi tenemos en cuenta la subvención que pagamos todos los españoles por el agua que les enviamos y las subvenciones a la agricultura, resulta que a lo mejor la cuenta sale en contra del Estado. Es más, en el estudio que puse hace unos días daba unas pérdidas importantes, el video que puse dura una hora y media, pero es muy interesante y con datos claros punto a punto.

 Las inundaciones y el decir que lo que se inunda es porque está construido donde no se debe, en absoluto significa que yo esté en contra de la construcción de un embalse, nunca me habrás visto decir eso porque además me parece bien y necesario la construcción de embalses. Eso sí, los que hagan falta, no hacerlo por hacer como ha ocurrido con algunos.
 Yo me refiero a las construcciones que están en zonas inundables. Me vienen a la cabeza la tragedia de Badajoz creo que en el 95¿?, que fue por estrechar y cubrir un arroyo; las de Écija muy documentadas en éste foro, las del Genil, que ya se ve claramente como incluso el paseo se ha construido en el mismo cauce. Las del Órbigo, que hasta que no han liberado las llanuras de inundación, no lo han arreglado. Por no hablar de Biescas, etc, etc...
 Ahora lo has tenido con el Águeda en Ciudad Rodrigo, lo que se ha inundado ha sido el hotel que estaba en un antigüo molino a ras de agua y las nuevas construcciones que se han hecho donde no se debe. El casco antigüo ni lo toca.
 Como ves, te has equivocado al 100%.

 Mira, yo el querer que se cierre el trasvase es por ver que van a sacar todo lo que puedan, que no tienen piedad con el río. Cuando hay un trasvase construido, no se andan con medias tintas, lo utilizan al máximo posible.
Aunque entiendo que eso a ti te de igual. Yo defiendo el río Tajo como un río vivo, a ti no te importa, hablas del conjunto de España, pero para ti el Tajo debe ser Marruecos porque no te veo interés en su buen estado.

 Hombre,  Bono es un político, y por un cargo firma lo que sea. Pero en el lío que se formó con Borrell, tuvo bastante que ver en dejar ese Plan maquiavélico en nada. Hubo una reunión seria con políticos de zonas ribereñas en la que le pusieron las pilas bien puestas. Eso sumado a la pelea por las Hoces del Cabriel, supuso gran parte de la tumba del Borrell. Menudos años de tensión vivimos.

 Estoy de acuerdo en que vemos las cosas distintas, y no me importa debatirlo. Pero, sinceramente, tus planteamientos me parece un poco extraños para un ribereño como eres. No te veo que te importe en ningún momento de l debate el estado de supervivencia del Tajo. Y es algo que me causa mucha pena, además porque en Madrid mucha gente no sabe casi ni que el Tajo pasa por su CCAA. Parece como que solo interesan los asuntos medioambientales de la misma ciudad hacia el norte. Para abajo, nada, no existe.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (08-abr-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Los disparates que hay que leer...

Como dices "NoRegistrado" no vamos a discutir tonterías como la de que los embalses de cabecera y el Tajo no tendrían más agua sin el trasvase, es tan ridículo que da hasta risa.

En estos tiempos, mantener el medio ambiente es algo que tampoco se discute, y de hecho los políticos trasvasistas y sus acólitos lo que dicen, mintiendo una vez más, es que la situación ambiental del Tajo actual es buena. Porque Madrid tiene intereses en el Tajo, y por supuesto los intereses no son sólo económicos, mi pueblo es madrileño, Aranjuez y por supuesto que la situación del Tajo nos importa, y el derecho que tenemos como ribereños, como cualquier ribereño de cualquier río, es a tener un río decente con sus caudales ambientales decentes, y no lo que tenemos ahora. Decir que CLM tiene que reconocernos derechos sobre el agua a Madrid, es decir otro disparate de los que resulta ridículo discutir. Ahora va a ser CLM la que decide sobre las reservas del Tajo para Madrid, como decía NoRegistrado, yo tampoco voy a discutir tonterías.

----------


## manzanares

-Pues si parece que no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo , si haces unas afirmaciones en un foro publico lo normal es que se diga de donde proceden las fuentes , cosa que en este foro se pone especial énfasis ( cosa necesaria si se quieren contrastar datos ) si no pues me lo puedo creer o simplemente no creer .

En el caso del "famoso" puente que te e puesto datos si quieres te pongo el plano , NO esta represado , lo que tu parece que confundiste es con la paya de estremera que es el salto  pegado a la destilería "fabrica" del Whisky , el doble V se hacia allí  .

El hecho que una población tenga menos habitantes no significa que tenga que depurar peor sea Toledo o Ciudad Real , la cuenca del tajo o la del Guadiana y menos cuando existen problemas de contaminación de los que nos quejamos , no te parece que para llamar la atención al vecino por ruidos aunque seas uno y el vecino muchos no puedes marcarte un zapateado a las 3 de la mañana ?.
Por supuesto que Madrid por mucho que depure no saldrá el agua acta para que se vuelva a beber , pero se depura bastante bien y hace ya años que el 100% de las aguas , incluso bastante solucionado el problema de las tormentas con la construcción de inmensos estanques de tormentas .
 la mayoría no puede decir lo mismo .
http://www.espormadrid.es/2008/09/el...rande-del.html
las espumas con el tratamiento normal y los KM que hay hasta Toledo estaría muy mal depurado y para eso  un hecho puntual ..... podría ser y papeles y otras cosas que suelen salir en las fotos ........ menos , otros problemas como falta de oxigeno o contaminantes de otro tipo  Si y sobre todo la falta de agua limpia que esa es otra .
por supuesto que hay muchas inundaciones que tienen un motivo claro como querer quitarle a los ríos su cauce natural , pero hay ciudades y pueblos que llevan toda la vida y que de muy tarde en tarde surgen esos problemas . Badajoz ya en 1876 ya tuvieron una gran inundación , pero en el mismo año Cordoba y Sevilla .
te dejo este link donde salen gravados de los hechos , hay otros link pero son pdf .
http://www.funjdiaz.net/ilustracion/...o.php?pag=1186
valencia la del 57 con precipitaciones de 300mm en poco tiempo en gran parte de la cuenca 
 en los 60 Inundaciones en Cataluña, Baleares y Castellón. en Barcelona 700 muertos
para estas cosas tambien se hacen los embalses y yo solo comente que derogar en bloque el PHN cuando había embalses para laminación era imposible que todo fuera inservible y por los famosos sobres .

Quien se equivoca 100% ?

Pues no me da igual lo que le pase al Tajo y precisamente no quiero quitar una garganta seca para luego permitir que otra garganta seca lo deje del mismo modo .
Pero lo que tampoco quisiera es dejar un problema sin resolver ( el problema de levante ) para crear otro y que al final se creen regadíos a destajo , se desvié agua a la mancha , se piense que por que estén en la misma comunidad ya este justificado el trasvase entre cuencas y que al final los "ribereños" tengamos que pelearnos no con los Murcianos si no con los vecinos . Que planes tiene la CCAA vecina si se deroga el trasvase del Tajo-Segura , no vaya a ser que la guerra del agua se traslade de levante a centro de la península , no cree? .

Entonces leyendo eso de Bono voy a pensar que TODOS han sido lo mismo que estos , por que oyendo a algunos parece que Lo hubieran hecho de cine y lo de Borrel tenemos como es normal diferentes criterios por lo que le paso y no fue precisamente Bono quien lo provoco .

Pues a mi tu postura a nivel particular me parece perfecta , que pretendas que Madrid tenga que poner sin condiciones a favor de la comunidad vecina ????? , lo mismo habría que ponerse a favor del tajo que lo mismo no es igual que a favor de CLM . Que los Madrileños no saben que????? , me parece que el que no sabes demasiado eres tu , otra cosa es que no a quedado otra que mirar mas a la sierra , por que el día que la sierra no nos pueda dar de beber , tendremos un problema o mas bien mas de uno lo va a tener , ve a donde voy con el binomio dinero/agua y solidaridad  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://todosobremadrid.com/que-ver/a...a-de-estremera

esta es la playa de Estremera con el salto , una de los 5 o 6 zonas de baño que tiene la comunidad de Madrid en la actualidad .

un saludo .

PD :Sobre los no registrados , lo siento pero para algún comentario entiendo que alguien no se registre , pero para querer "debatir" y decir que otro dice tonterías sin un simple nick con el que poder identificarse si que es hacer "tonterías".
Al menos tu Miguel y algunos otros si se sabe con quien se esta "debatiendo" y eso para mi me vale , el resto ...........

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues no me da igual lo que le pase al Tajo y precisamente no quiero quitar una garganta seca para luego permitir que otra garganta seca lo deje del mismo modo .
> Pero lo que tampoco quisiera es dejar un problema sin resolver ( el problema de levante ) para crear otro y que al final se creen regadíos a destajo , se desvié agua a la mancha , se piense que por que estén en la misma comunidad ya este justificado el trasvase entre cuencas y que al final los "ribereños" tengamos que pelearnos no con los Murcianos si no con los vecinos . Que planes tiene la CCAA vecina si se deroga el trasvase del Tajo-Segura , no vaya a ser que la guerra del agua se traslade de levante a centro de la península , no cree? .
> 
> Pues a mi tu postura a nivel particular me parece perfecta , que pretendas que Madrid tenga que poner sin condiciones a favor de la comunidad vecina ????? , lo mismo habría que ponerse a favor del tajo que lo mismo no es igual que a favor de CLM . Que los Madrileños no saben que????? , me parece que el que no sabes demasiado eres tu , otra cosa es que no a quedado otra que mirar mas a la sierra , por que el día que la sierra no nos pueda dar de beber , tendremos un problema o mas bien mas de uno lo va a tener , ve a donde voy con el binomio dinero/agua y solidaridad 
> 
> PD :Sobre los no registrados , lo siento pero para algún comentario entiendo que alguien no se registre , pero para querer "debatir" y decir que otro dice tonterías sin un simple nick con el que poder identificarse si que es hacer "tonterías".
> Al menos tu Miguel y algunos otros si se sabe con quien se esta "debatiendo" y eso para mi me vale , el resto ...........


El problema es que usted no debate, suelta disparates sin pudor y se queda tan contento, eso no es debatir.
No se quiere dar cuenta que el rio Tajo y sus pantanos se quedan secos porque se llevan el agua a Levante y la "garganta seca" es el Tajo ahora mismo pero porque se llevan el agua con el trasvase. Sin el trasvase no hay garganta seca ni cristo que lo fundó. El argumento de que es mejor que se quede seco porque se llevan el agua a Levante que porque si no van a hacer lo mismo en la Mancha es una quimera y además usted no se quiere enterar que cada cuenca tiene uso preferente de su agua, es algo evidente y lo dice la Ley, aunque usted no quiera enterarse. Como tampoco quiere enterarse de que tener un Tajo decente es beneficiar a Madrid de la misma manera que se beneficia a CLM.

Y por muchas fotos que ponga de la playa de Estremera tenemos datos, en Almoguera (un poco más arriba) los caudales van de 8 - 11 m3/s, estando habitualmente en 8. Datos del SAHI Tajo. Mientras tanto el trasvase se lleva 26 m3/s.

----------


## manzanares

hay quien no quiere enterarse .

No respondo a No registrados , y a ver si dejamos de decir afirmaciones que yo no e hecho , y los Cristos o las Virgenes mejor las dejamos en las iglesias .

Un saludo .

----------


## No Registrado

> hay quien no quiere enterarse .
> 
> No respondo a No registrados , y a ver si dejamos de decir afirmaciones que yo no e hecho , y los Cristos o las Virgenes mejor las dejamos en las iglesias .
> 
> Un saludo .


Esta es graciosa, responde a un "No Registrado" diciendo que no responde a "No Registrados". Es de una coherencia que ni su queridisimo Cañete. Dejará usted a los cristos y vírgenes donde usted quiera y yo usaré las expresiones que considere oportunas. Y sí, entiendo que escribiendo lo que usted dice, sin retórica, le haga renegar de sus palabras. 

La pena de todo esto es que alguien de Madrid no defienda el río más importante de su Comunidad y se ponga del lado de los regantes de Levante, así se entiende como tenemos el río, tan seco como un arroyo, ni nosotros mismos lo defendemos. De pena.

----------


## Luján

> por supuesto que hay muchas inundaciones que tienen un motivo claro como querer quitarle a los ríos su cauce natural , pero hay ciudades y pueblos que llevan toda la vida y que de muy tarde en tarde surgen esos problemas . Badajoz ya en 1876 ya tuvieron una gran inundación , pero en el mismo año Cordoba y Sevilla .
> te dejo este link donde salen gravados de los hechos , hay otros link pero son pdf .
> http://www.funjdiaz.net/ilustracion/...o.php?pag=1186
> valencia la del 57 con precipitaciones de 300mm en poco tiempo en gran parte de la cuenca 
> en los 60 Inundaciones en Cataluña, Baleares y Castellón. en Barcelona 700 muertos
> para estas cosas tambien se hacen los embalses y yo solo comente que derogar en bloque el PHN cuando había embalses para laminación era imposible que todo fuera inservible y por los famosos sobres .


Hay que diferenciar, y es muy importante, inundaciones debidas a avenidas extraordinarias con tiempos de retorno muy altos, de inundaciones periódicas, casi anuales, debidas a avenidas que no son para nada extraordinarias y tienen tiempos de retorno decenales o anuales.

Un ejemplo claro de las primeras es el de Valencia en 1957. La riuà, como se llama aquí, es la única inundación importante registrada en la ciudad en... más de 2000 años de historia. Y aún así, en esta ciudad se inundó lo más moderno. La zona antigua quedó seca. Y 300 milímetros por metro cuadrado son muchos, muchísimos, litros por metro cuadrado (multiplica por toda la superficie de la cuenca) para un día.

Un ejemplo claro de las segundas son las reiteradas inundaciones de Écija y Badolatosa en el Genil, de las que incluso se producen varias en un mismo año. Igualmente, en estas ciudades se inunda lo más moderno, quedando el casco antiguo siempre seco.

En todas las inundaciones se repite la misma pauta: se inunda lo más moderno. El motivo, porque la gente, como colectivo, olvida pronto lo que sucedió en otra ocasión y en otro (o incluso el mismo) lugar. Y, al olvidarse, construye donde sus abuelos jamás lo habrían hecho.

----------

Varanya (10-abr-2014)

----------


## manzanares

Por eso puse los ejemplos las de 1876 o las posteriores que indicas , solo quería dejar constancia que no se puede hacer afirmaciones categóricas , la naturaleza  cuando se desboca no entiende de casco antiguo y cuando se deroga en bloque todo un plan sin ni siquiera estudiar proyecto a proyecto solo puede ser un tema político , no un asunto exclusivo de "sobres" , por lo demás estamos de acuerdo es mas fácil que se inunde la parte nueva .

Un saludo .

----------


## NoRegistrado

Las inundaciones no se arreglan con más hormigón, sino que se mitigan liberando al río de motas, las llanuras de inundación, evitando cuellos de embudo y, sobre todo, no construyendo en zonas inundables. Y eso sí es un asunto de sobres en un país en el que un buen sobre recalifica lo que haya que recalificar.

Además, las crecidas son necesarias para la vida del río por muy catastróficas que se pinten. Lógicamente, cuando se produce una tremenda riada como la de Valencia en 1957, la gente no se acuerda de que en donde se inundó era zona inundable, aunque sea muy esporádico, y por ello hay que intentar construir presas en los barrancos y arroyos irregulares de la cuenca mediterránea en los que debido a su orografía y falta de capa vegetal, el agua va más deprisa de lo que debería.

 Pero vamos, lo que está claro es que si tu casa se te ha inundado por la crecida de un río, por muy histórica que sea, tu casa está construida en zona inundable. Se pongan como se pongan los Cañete/Borrell de turno y todos los amigos del hormigón.
Así es como se amortigüan las avenidas de un río, como la naturaleza lo lleva haciendo toda la vida:


Y muy baratito.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (10-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> -Pues si parece que no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo , si haces unas afirmaciones en un foro publico lo normal es que se diga de donde proceden las fuentes , cosa que en este foro se pone especial énfasis ( cosa necesaria si se quieren contrastar datos ) si no pues me lo puedo creer o simplemente no creer .
> 
> En el caso del "famoso" puente que te e puesto datos si quieres te pongo el plano , NO esta represado , lo que tu parece que confundiste es con la paya de estremera que es el salto  pegado a la destilería "fabrica" del Whisky , el doble V se hacia allí  .


 Te he puesto en donde están los nombres, no te pongo el tomo exacto porque está en plena investigación judicial, y son presuntos. No mezcles churras con diplodocus porque no tiene nada que ver un texto que pones y la cita con esto. Otra cosa sería que yo diera nombres y apellidos. Noto que te molesta demasiado cuando se habla de corrupción en el tema sobres y demás. Pues es la verdad amigo, por mucho que te moleste.
 Respecto al puente, te repito que está represado. No es un represamiento como el de un gran embalse, pero es el represamiento típico del Tajo en esa zona plagada de azudes.
Te pongo el enlace a Google Maps para que vez en el Street View el río por arriba y por abajo, es un canal. La presa que te digo está aproximadamente 1 km río abajo
https://goo.gl/maps/l2xBA
 ¿No será que has visto la foto del vuelo americano del 56 cuando el Tajo era un río? Porque vamos, decir que el río lleva mucha agua cuando no llega ni al caudal mínimo es de risa.





> El hecho que una población tenga menos habitantes no significa que tenga que depurar peor sea Toledo o Ciudad Real , la cuenca del tajo o la del Guadiana y menos cuando existen problemas de contaminación de los que nos quejamos , no te parece que para llamar la atención al vecino por ruidos aunque seas uno y el vecino muchos no puedes marcarte un zapateado a las 3 de la mañana ?.
> Por supuesto que Madrid por mucho que depure *no saldrá el agua acta para que se vuelva a beber , pero se depura bastante bien y hace ya años que el 100% de las aguas* , incluso bastante solucionado el problema de las tormentas con la construcción de inmensos estanques de tormentas .
>  la mayoría no puede decir lo mismo .
> http://www.espormadrid.es/2008/09/el...rande-del.html
> las espumas con el tratamiento normal y los KM que hay hasta Toledo estaría muy mal depurado y para eso  un hecho puntual ..... podría ser y papeles y otras cosas que suelen salir en las fotos ........ menos , otros problemas como falta de oxigeno o contaminantes de otro tipo  Si y sobre todo la falta de agua limpia que esa es otra .


 Mira, eso de que se depura bastante bien es mentira, el agua que sale de las depuradoras madrileñas, no es que no salga apta para beber, es que sale hecho una porquería (los asteriscos los he puesto yo), un asco, vamos, el olor es nauseabundo y los niveles de contaminantes orgánicos altos. Por tanto, la depuración de Madrid es bastante mejorable, y seguramente muy caro.
Claro que se han hecho estanques de tormentas,, sólo faltaría que no. Pero la depuración es muy deficiente, cualquiera lo puede comprobar. ¿Tú te bañarías en Perales del Río? ¿o en Vaciamadrid? Ni los perros.
 El agua ya sale con muy malas condiciones de la presa de el Pardo, y en Madrid se le remata. El Canal de Isabel II, que es la responsable de la depuración, no cumple con su obligación en un alto %, es algo comprobable y visible. Lo mismo digo en otras depuradoras de la misma empresa.





> por supuesto que hay muchas inundaciones que tienen un motivo claro como querer quitarle a los ríos su cauce natural , pero hay ciudades y pueblos que llevan toda la vida y que de muy tarde en tarde surgen esos problemas . Badajoz ya en 1876 ya tuvieron una gran inundación , pero en el mismo año Cordoba y Sevilla .
> te dejo este link donde salen gravados de los hechos , hay otros link pero son pdf .
> http://www.funjdiaz.net/ilustracion/...o.php?pag=1186
> valencia la del 57 con precipitaciones de 300mm en poco tiempo en gran parte de la cuenca 
>  en los 60 Inundaciones en Cataluña, Baleares y Castellón. en Barcelona 700 muertos
> para estas cosas tambien se hacen los embalses y yo solo comente que derogar en bloque el PHN cuando había embalses para laminación era imposible que todo fuera inservible y por los famosos sobres .
> 
> Quien se equivoca 100% ?


 Aquí ya te han contestado bastante bien en los siguientes mensajes.





> Pues no me da igual lo que le pase al Tajo y precisamente no quiero quitar una garganta seca para luego permitir que otra garganta seca lo deje del mismo modo .
> Pero lo que tampoco quisiera es dejar un problema sin resolver ( el problema de levante ) para crear otro y que al final se creen regadíos a destajo , se desvié agua a la mancha , se piense que por que estén en la misma comunidad ya este justificado el trasvase entre cuencas y que al final los "ribereños" tengamos que pelearnos no con los Murcianos si no con los vecinos . Que planes tiene la CCAA vecina si se deroga el trasvase del Tajo-Segura , no vaya a ser que la guerra del agua se traslade de levante a centro de la península , no cree? .


Aquí ya me he hartado de decir que cualquiera de los que defendemos un Tajo Vivo nunca hemos apoyado ni apoyaríamos cambiar la zona beneficiaria del trasvase. Por favor no lo repitas más porque estás repitiendo algo que nadie quiere y que tendría al menos el mismo rechazo que el actual.
 La única garganta seca es la del río Tajo, no hay otra.
 Pero..., ¿Quién ha dicho que si se trasvasara dentro de la misma comunidad sea un trasvase dentro de la misma cuenca? ¿pero qué barbaridad es esa?
Te estás agarrando a ese tema como Mourinho a los árbitros.




> Entonces leyendo eso de Bono voy a pensar que TODOS han sido lo mismo que estos , por que oyendo a algunos parece que Lo hubieran hecho de cine y lo de Borrel tenemos como es normal diferentes criterios por lo que le paso y no fue precisamente Bono quien lo provoco .


 Bono tiene claroscuros como todos los políticos, más oscuros que claros, pero en el tema de la lucha contra su compañero de partido Borrell en el tema del su descabellado plan hidrológico, fue fundamental. Como lo viví muy directamente, pues así te lo digo. Tú piensa lo que quieras, eres libre de hacerlo, por supuesto.




> Pues a mi tu postura a nivel particular me parece perfecta , que pretendas que Madrid tenga que poner sin condiciones a favor de la comunidad vecina ????? , lo mismo habría que ponerse a favor del tajo que lo mismo no es igual que a favor de CLM . Que los Madrileños no saben que????? , me parece que el que no sabes demasiado eres tu , otra cosa es que no a quedado otra que mirar mas a la sierra , por que el día que la sierra no nos pueda dar de beber , tendremos un problema o mas bien mas de uno lo va a tener , ve a donde voy con el binomio dinero/agua y solidaridad


 Vuelves a confundirte y a mezclar tus fobias y servidumbres políticas con el problema de la lucha por un Tajo Vivo.
 Madrid, a ver si ya te entra, no es que tenga que luchar por favorecer a una comunidad vecina, (aquí está tu gran error), sino que tiene que luchar por la cuenca del río de la que es ribereña. Si me apuras, por Guadalajara y Toledo, porque sus intereses en esa zona, tanto industriales (incluyendo la agricultura) como ecológicos y económicos son los mismos. La cuenca de un río, en éste caso el Tajo, no tiene nada que ver con las divisiones políticas y administrativas.
 Si eso no lo entiendes ya, renuncio a seguir repitiéndotelo; creo que eres más inteligente que todo eso, y pienso que adoptas ese argumento tan peregrino porque no tienes otro. Yo en éste caso no te acepto pulpo como animal de compañía porque, sencillamente no lo es.
 Los pobres ríos de la Sierra madrileña ya están pagando bien caro el que Madrid no luche por sus derechos en la cuenca del Tajo. Así es.
 Pero vamos, a gente como a ti, eso le da lo mismo, los ríos son para vosotros un tubo de agua para manejar a voluntad.





> http://todosobremadrid.com/que-ver/a...a-de-estremera
> 
> esta es la playa de Estremera con el salto , una de los 5 o 6 zonas de baño que tiene la comunidad de Madrid en la actualidad .un saludo .


¿Pero tú has ido a ver esa "playa"? ¿tú has visto a la gente bañarse en ella excepto algún loco? Pero si no es una playa fluvial, tiene un área recreativa y ya está. Puedes pillar el tifus.
 Madrid tiene como zonas de baños "de verdad" Las Presillas en Rascafría, río Lozoya, La Pedriza río manzanares, la piscina natural de Cercedilla y la piscina al lado del embalse de Riosequillo. Luego alguna zona suelta en los arroyos de montaña.
 Sin embargo, cuando yo era niño, sin profundizar mucho, la zonas de baño, además de toda la Sierra, era todo el río manzanares hasta el Puente de Segovia, sobre todo en el pueblo de el Pardo y en el Puente de los Franceses. Todo el río Guadalix en San Agustín de Guadalix hasta su desembocadura en el Jarama. Todo el río Jarama hasta san Martín de la Vega, sobre todo en Mejorada. El río Guadarrama en Torrelodones. Todo el río Tajo en Madrid, sobre todo en Aranjuez donde la gente iba en autobuses a las 6 o 7 playas fluviales con sus Gangos (chiringuitos) donde hoy sólo hay lodo. El río Henares, etc, etc, etc...
 Este cambio te parece bien? A mí no.




> PD :Sobre los no registrados , lo siento pero para algún comentario entiendo que alguien no se registre , pero para querer "debatir" y decir que otro dice tonterías sin un simple nick con el que poder identificarse si que es hacer "tonterías".
> Al menos tu Miguel y algunos otros si se sabe con quien se esta "debatiendo" y eso para mi me vale , el resto ...........


 Esto es una chorrada. Yo me registré como NoRegistrado para demostrarlo. No hay ninguna diferencia entre un señor que no aparece registrado en la web a uno que lo está salvo que se identifique. Tú mismo apareces como "Manzanares", no sabemos nada más, dices que eres de Madrid, pero eso sólo lo sabes tú. Los demás no sabemos ni como te llamas ni ningún dato más, y a mí particularmente no me interesan, pero esa distinción es ridícula.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (14-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por favor, que algún moderador libere cuando tenga un rato el último de los tres mensajes que me ha retenido el sistema. Están distanciados varias horas, pero los retiene todos. Sólo el más nuevo.
 Gracias.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

> Por favor, que algún moderador libere cuando tenga un rato el último de los tres mensajes que me ha retenido el sistema. Están distanciados varias horas, pero los retiene todos. Sólo el más nuevo.
>  Gracias.
> Saludos. Miguel.


Hecho.
Gracias por avisar.

Ya sabes que el sistema falla a veces y bloquea mensajes que no tienen por qué ser bloqueados.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hecho.
> Gracias por avisar.
> 
> Ya sabes que el sistema falla a veces y bloquea mensajes que no tienen por qué ser bloqueados.


 Ya, ya sé que es automático y a veces ocurre. He cambiado una palabra en el último intento por si esa era la causa. El último es el bueno. Hay que tener eso para no tener robots de continuo o algo similar.
Muchas gracias.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

> Ya, ya sé que es automático y a veces ocurre. He cambiado una palabra en el último intento por si esa era la causa. El último es el bueno. Hay que tener eso para no tener robots de continuo o algo similar.
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Efectivamente. El filtro de mensajes nos quita mucha basura de encima. Básicamente actúa en dos niveles:

El primero y más drástico impide la publicación de mensajes de usuarios que no pasen la prueba de "humanidad". Los registrados no pasan cada vez que publican esta prueba porque ya la pasaron al registrarse. Los no registrados la deben pasar cada vez que intentan publicar. Si no se pasa, no se publica. ni siquiera entra en cola de moderación.

Pasada la prueba de "humanidad", el sistema analiza sintácticamente el mensaje en busca de cierto tipo de expresiones (hubo un tiempo en que eliminaba directamente la cadena de caracteres _nude_, de forma que, por ejemplo, no se podía hablar del embalse de Cornudella). Normalmente, los mensajes pasan este filtro, pues realmente no es muy duro y se publican automáticamente. Pero ocasionalmente, el filtro descubre en algún mensaje unas cadenas de caracteres que no le convencen, y pone el mensaje en cola de moderación. Esto tiene un componente arbitrario, pues esas mismas cadenas en otros mensajes no provocan su paso a cola de moderación.

Otras veces, en vez de cumplir su misión con demasiado celo la incumple totalmente.

Precisamente por esta arbitrariedad, los mensajes afectados van a cola de moderación, no a la papelera.



Sigamos hablando del Tajo.

----------


## manzanares

A mi ni me molesta ni me deja de molestar , no empecemos a inventar , noto mas bien que al pedirte datos al que le molesta es a ti , por algo sera , yo cuando afirmo algo suelo poner esos datos , otra cosa es que sean opiniones y cuando opino serán opiniones acertadas o no , pero solo opiniones , si las apoyo con datos serán hechos contrastados .
Pero vamos que tampoco me interesa demasiado , tengo muy claro por que se derogo el PHN al completo y si alguna vez alguien me demuestra con DATOS que estoy equivocado , no tendré problema alguno en comparar esos datos .

Algunos tenéis un serio problema o no sabe el personal leer o directamente ponen cosas que no digo , donde pongo MUCHA AGUA? , digo y mantengo que en el citado puente pasa mas agua que los 2 años anteriores y lo afirmo diciendo que lo e visto al pasar por dicho puente , o las veces que e pasado que en 2 años son bastantes da la casualidad ( que va a ser que no , son diferentes días , diferentes horas , laborables festivos ) o en ese punto pasa mas agua que los años anteriores , lo que hagan con ella ni idea y tampoco la que pasaba antes .
sigues con el represado . el azud que te puse esta varios Km por debajo y es imposible que llegase la cola al puente , de hecho ese azud retiene poca agua , el de arriba es la "presa" de Extremera un azud bien pequeño que vale para derivar al agua al canal de su mismo nombre ( hoy entubado) , lo demás ....que no conoces la zona precisamente o te estas liando .

sobre las inundaciones , pues si ya han contestado pero no en la dirección de tu afirmación , no siempre ocurre lo que afirmas y hay situaciones extraordinarias que se dan cada x años , lustros o siglos que lo tiran por tierra .


No el que quiere meterme pulpo como animal de compañía eres tu , que te vuelvo a repetir que TU a nivel particular me parece fenómeno que defiendas lo que quieras , a nivel de CCAA hay mucha gente que no comparte tus ideas , aquí no se trata de vecinos se trata de pactos y apoyos , esos ni se han efectuado , ni están muy por la labor y vuelves a equivocarte los intereses son mas de las CCAA de alrededor por que le guste a mas de uno al ser Madrid uni-provincial las provincias limítrofes se benefician desde implantación de empresas a puestos de trabajo y los cientos de miles de trabajadores que tienen y muchos siguen teniendo trabajo en Madrid , que esta fenómeno y nadie dice lo contrario pero a la hora de la verdad lo único que se oyen son quejas que si Madrid contamina .

sobre contaminación , al final me estoy mordiendo la lengua , ponga una ciudad en España que tenga el sistemas de estanques de tormentas parecido , ninguno , a nivel de Europa hay muchas ciudades que tenga mas de 1Hm3 de esos sistemas? , lees algo ? el mas grande del mundo esta en Madrid .
No es verdad que los olores ya vengan por el Manzanares , el Pardo si es cierto que a tenido problemas puntuales , pero hablar que el rio ya pasa por Madrid hecho una porquería?  , todos los días paso por Madrid Rio y lo que afirmas en directamente mentira , los olores van mas en relación de la depuradora de la China y no tanto en lo que va al rio ( que esta es la mas antigua y que debía estar ya desmantelada , el dinero que tenia que poner el gobierno como hace en otros sitios habría ayudado algo ) si no por los fangos que generan y que su tratamiento no es el mas adecuado , pero esos lodos no van al rio , mas bien la sufren los vecinos de la zona , ahora que seria de desear que estuviera otra nueva en su lugar mas eficiente  .

pero asegurar que Madrid depura mal digame una cuidad de España que depure mejor , que depure el 100% de sus aguas y ojo que ya dije que por mucho que se depure siempre sera poco , pero porquería ?? . 

en lo demás tengo claro que todo lo que no sea  comulgar con usted o los no registrados ya es pecado mortal , pues usted defienda lo que quiera que otros defenderemos Madrid y al Tajo cuando sea tan nuestro como es de los que dicen que es su agua , Las guerras las libran los implicados y si pides aliados algún derecho reconocido tiene que tener antes , no después nos olvidamos .

Madrid a exprimido sus ríos de la sierra , POR QUE NO LE A QUEDADO OTRA , afirmar lo contrario es no decir la verdad .

Pues siga defendiendo a Bono y a quien quiera pero después no vengamos que si unos metemos política cuando algunos en este hilo hablan mas de "ideales" y partidismos que de soluciones .

Y deje de hacer afirmaciones , que si no entiendo , que si , que so , que no tiene usted la verdad absoluta y encimas sus afirmaciones categóricas no las acompaña de fuentes , ni datos , ni nada .
Me ve usted catalogarle , encasillarle o poner apelativos en algunos casos no muy correctos , aquí el único que puede tener Fobias y servidumbre políticas eres tu y de Madrileño tienes poco ya puestos , esa playa ni la conoces ni la as visto en tu vida , no te voy a decir que este petada , pero este verano todavía vi gente bañarse y sabes por que va poca gente? , por que los de estremera y alrededores van a la piscina municipal , las urbanizaciones tienen sus piscinas particulares de agua del tajo ( con sus depuradoras ) y francamente alguien que conozca la zona ni ahora ni hace 40 años esas aguas se libran del color verde y que como te tragues y su sabor calizo no vuelves a meterte ahí ni muerto , con caudal o sin caudal .
tu sabrás donde están las centrales nucleares de jose cabrera y la de trillo , tu crees que es un sitio idóneo para bañarse ? , aunque lo que a matado esa playa son las piscinas , el "turismo" de rio o pantano salvo excepciones son mas quimeras de nostálgicos que realidades económicas .

En fin que esta claro que no opinamos lo mismo , ahora bien entiendo sus opiniones aunque no las comparta aunque hasta ahora el único que pone descalificaciones es usted y eso tiene el peligro que yo también se jugar a eso .

Un saludo .

----------


## No Registrado

> Algunos tenéis un serio problema o no sabe el personal leer o directamente ponen cosas que no digo , donde pongo MUCHA AGUA? , 
> 
> Pues siga defendiendo a Bono y a quien quiera pero después no vengamos que si unos metemos política cuando algunos en este hilo hablan mas de "ideales" y partidismos que de soluciones .
> 
> Me ve usted catalogarle , encasillarle o poner apelativos en algunos casos no muy correctos , aquí el único que puede tener Fobias y servidumbre políticas eres tu y de Madrileño tienes poco ya puestos
> Un saludo .



Lo que pone usted exactamente es que "El agua que va al trasvase se sabe perfectamente , la que sale rio abajo exactamente cuanta es ( y no me vale la que llega a Aranjuez , por que hay varios canales de riego , abastecimientos de Urbanizaciones ( piscinas a tutiplen en muchas de ellas) etc , etc . te lo pregunto por que desde hace 2 años veo bastante mas agua bajar por el tajo a la altura del puente hacia Illana ( en ese punto ya falta la del canalcanal de Extremera [Estremera] y algunas tomas mas ) y lleva bastante agua que no llega al punto de medida de Aranjuez". Vale no pone "MUCHA", pone "BASTANTE".

Y como le decía, estamos intentando tener una conversación seria, hablar de piscinas llenadas con el agua del Tajo o que yo veo "bastante" agua, son afirmaciones risibles. Y más cuando están los datos del agua que pasa por Almoguera (8-11 m3/s).

Es verdad que algunos hablamos de ideales, nuestro ideal, como le decimos una y otra vez, pero usted no quiere enterarse, nuestro ideal es tener unos ríos decentes y con el trasvase que se lleva el 80% del agua (algo de lo que tampoco quiere enterarse) del Tajo, es imposible. Ese es nuestro ideal y a partir de ahí nos metemos con los políticos según su defensa o no del río. Nos meteremos con González o Cospedal porque nunca ha estado la cosa tan mal como ahora, la nueva Legislación, como ponen en un artículo que han puesto, la rendición a los regantes ha sido absoluta. Y no entramos en si el PP o el PSOE son tal o cual:
el PSOE después de décadas a sumido a esa tierra en el peor de los atrasos es la única realidad, el que gobierna  [PSOE] décadas tiene bastante mas responsabilidad que el recién llegado". Estas son frases de usted, además claro de decir que Cañete es coherente. Los que tenemos como ideal tener un Tajo decente nos tenemos que meter con los gobernantes de ahora porque nunca habían estado las cosas peor (y las pruebas están ahí: no hace falta más que mirar las nuevas normas de explotación y la Ley de Estudios Ambientales) pero por supuesto que tambien tenemos que meternos con los gobernantes anteriores, Bono y Barreda, por no haber hecho nada por el Tajo. Cuando le oigamos algo a usted en contra de algún político del PP y muestre algo de objetividad, dejaremos de "encasillarle".

El ideal nuestro se puede ver en el hilo que han abierto, referido a los caudales ecológicos en Aranjuez, se saltan sistemáticamente los "míseros" 6 m3/s en Aranjuez, llegando a pasar a veces menos de 3 m3/s y mientras tanto 26 m3/s para el trasvase. Nuestro ideal es que se acabe esto, que es objetivamente un expolio a un río, a una cuenca. Y un madrileño decente, tiene que defender su tierra y desde luego el río más importante que pasa por su tierra, y querer que el río sea tambien decente.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Buff, no te enfades tanto hombre, si peinas canas como dices deberías templarte más.




> A mi ni me molesta ni me deja de molestar , no empecemos a inventar , noto mas bien que al pedirte datos al que le molesta es a ti , por algo sera , yo cuando afirmo algo suelo poner esos datos , otra cosa es que sean opiniones y cuando opino serán opiniones acertadas o no , pero solo opiniones , si las apoyo con datos serán hechos contrastados .
> Pero vamos que tampoco me interesa demasiado , tengo muy claro por que se derogo el PHN al completo y si alguna vez alguien me demuestra con DATOS que estoy equivocado , no tendré problema alguno en comparar esos datos


Según tú, todo lo tienes muy claro, ya te he explicado por activa y por pasiva lo de los sobres que tanto te enerva, ¿que quieres, una carta explicativa del juez Ruz u otra del anterior instructor?. Estás empeñado en dar un tinte político y en que tus ideas políticas (V.L.R.) bastante afianzadas se vean refrendadas.




> Algunos tenéis un serio problema o no sabe el personal leer o directamente ponen cosas que no digo , donde pongo MUCHA AGUA? , digo y mantengo que en el citado puente pasa mas agua que los 2 años anteriores y lo afirmo diciendo que lo e visto al pasar por dicho puente , o las veces que e pasado que en 2 años son bastantes da la casualidad ( que va a ser que no , son diferentes días , diferentes horas , laborables festivos ) o en ese punto pasa mas agua que los años anteriores , lo que hagan con ella ni idea y tampoco la que pasaba antes


Y tú eres el que pides datos, pero a ti hay que creerte cuando dices que "pasa más agua que en los dos años anteriores" Yo te cito una fotografía del seguimiento semanal de un habitante de fuentidueña (unos kms. más abajo) te pongo el seguimiento del grupo de Facebook Tajo:Aranjuez con datos oficiales del SAIH, pero a ti no te vale, sólo vale que "tú dices que pasa más agua" ¿Cuánta más? 3,5 litros/minuto. Buenos datos aportas, y sobre todo contrastados.



> sigues con el represado . el azud que te puse esta varios Km por debajo y es imposible que llegase la cola al puente , de hecho ese azud retiene poca agua , el de arriba es la "presa" de Extremera un azud bien pequeño que vale para derivar al agua al canal de su mismo nombre ( hoy entubado) , lo demás ....que no conoces la zona precisamente o te estas liando .


Mira el mapa hombre, mira la foto, el represamiento llega justo allí, unos 200 metros por encima del puente el poca agua que llega baja en pequeñas corrientes sin romper, ahí justo se detiene. Quieres hacer ver lo blanco negro. Ya decir que el Tajo lleva más agua es que es de risa, de una triste risa el ver como quieres justificar el expolio y la muerte del río por defender tus premisas políticas.




> sobre las inundaciones , pues si ya han contestado pero no en la dirección de tu afirmación , no siempre ocurre lo que afirmas y hay situaciones extraordinarias que se dan cada x años , lustros o siglos que lo tiran por tierra


Eso lo dices tú, como siempre te lo demuestran y no haces caso. Creo que tus premisas de arreglar inundaciones con hormigón, ideas de hace ya muchas décadas e incluso un siglo se han demostrado superadas, Te puse el video del Órbigo con la esperanza de que lo entendieras, pero ha sido en vano.





> No el que quiere meterme pulpo como animal de compañía eres tu , que te vuelvo a repetir que TU a nivel particular me parece fenómeno que defiendas lo que quieras , a nivel de CCAA hay mucha gente que no comparte tus ideas , aquí no se trata de vecinos se trata de pactos y apoyos , esos ni se han efectuado , ni están muy por la labor y vuelves a equivocarte los intereses son mas de las CCAA de alrededor por que le guste a mas de uno al ser Madrid uni-provincial las provincias limítrofes se benefician desde implantación de empresas a puestos de trabajo y los cientos de miles de trabajadores que tienen y muchos siguen teniendo trabajo en Madrid , que esta fenómeno y nadie dice lo contrario pero a la hora de la verdad lo único que se oyen son quejas que si Madrid contamina .


 ¿Qué tiene que ver esto con el debate? Pero te contestaré volviendo a los puntos que se discuten.
 Claro que en Madrid hay un borreguismo mediante la mayor parte de la población no discute lo que le imponen sus gobernantes, aunque eso está cambiando. Eso no es bueno, es bastante malo. En ese punto los aragoneses unidos a los de habitantes del Ebro en la zona de desembocadura, nos han dado una lección a los madrileños. Los aragoneses tienen el mismo partido en el poder que aquí (aunque en coalición, pero hubiera dado lo mismo), sin embargo, cuando han tratado el tema del agua les han puesto las peras al cuarto, y Rudí ha tenido que presentar el resurso de anticonstitucionalidad ya admitido a trámite. Aquí. para vergüenza nacional, gran parte de la población ha mirado para otro lado, porque en Madrid no se vota, se ficha. La prueba es que tú estás justificando lo injustificable.




> sobre contaminación , al final me estoy mordiendo la lengua , ponga una ciudad en España que tenga el sistemas de estanques de tormentas parecido , ninguno , a nivel de Europa hay muchas ciudades que tenga mas de 1Hm3 de esos sistemas? , lees algo ? el mas grande del mundo esta en Madrid .
> No es verdad que los olores ya vengan por el Manzanares , el Pardo si es cierto que a tenido problemas puntuales , pero hablar que el rio ya pasa por Madrid hecho una porquería?  , todos los días paso por Madrid Rio y lo que afirmas en directamente mentira , los olores van mas en relación de la depuradora de la China y no tanto en lo que va al rio ( que esta es la mas antigua y que debía estar ya desmantelada , el dinero que tenia que poner el gobierno como hace en otros sitios habría ayudado algo ) si no por los fangos que generan y que su tratamiento no es el mas adecuado , pero esos lodos no van al rio , mas bien la sufren los vecinos de la zona , ahora que seria de desear que estuviera otra nueva en su lugar mas eficiente  .


A Madrid le falta una cosa que es fundamental, y que tienen otras grandes ciudades, que es la dilución. Al estar construida al lado de un río muy pequeño, todos los efluentes dejan el río hecho unos zorros.
 Madrid río es un jardín precioso, a base de césped y paseos, muy bonito, pero se ha perdido una oportunidad de oro para recuperar el río. El río, en el Puente de los Franceses huele, en la presa que hay antes del Puente de Segovia cuando el agua se bate, huele, y en san Fermín huele bastante. Tengo hilos publicados aquí sobre ello, y no soy el único. Por favor, no me quieras hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino. El año pasado se pidió a la CHT un desembalse mayor desde El Pardo porque el estado del río era lamentable. Lo olores en el Ensanche de Vallecas, Perales, Rivas, etc... son otra historia, pertenecen, además de a los lodos a las plantas de lixiviados y al vertedero de Valdemingómez, que depende de donde venga el aire te puedes morir. A punto estuve de comprar una casa en Rivas para uno de mis hijos, ese día venía el aire de allí y se me quitaron las ganas para siempre.
La propaganda de que en Madrid se depura bien es importante, ya veo que a ti te ha conquistado, pero no hay nada más que pasearse y comprobar que es mentira en un alto %.




> pero asegurar que Madrid depura mal digame una cuidad de España que depure mejor , que depure el 100% de sus aguas y ojo que ya dije que por mucho que se depure siempre sera poco , pero porquería ?? .


Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos. A mí eso no me vale, entre otras cosas porque no se puede conocer a fondo.




> en lo demás tengo claro que todo lo que no sea  comulgar con usted o los no registrados ya es pecado mortal , pues usted defienda lo que quiera que *otros defenderemos Madrid y al Tajo cuando sea tan nuestro como es de los que dicen que es su agua* , Las guerras las libran los implicados y si pides aliados algún derecho reconocido tiene que tener antes , no después nos olvidamos


Ahí está tu motivo, que sientes que el Tajo no es madrileño. Pues es madrileño, te pongas como te pongas. Quien te lo ha negado?, quien te lo quita? Venga, datos, citas, documentos como tú dices.




> Madrid a exprimido sus ríos de la sierra , POR QUE NO LE A QUEDADO OTRA , afirmar lo contrario es no decir la verdad


Faltar a la verdad es decir ésta frase, sinceramente. Madrid eligió el Alberche porque es más barato depurar aguas ácidas que depurar aguas calizas (las del Tajo) Por una simple cuestión de economía, nada más. Dime quien se lo prohibió, documentos, citas de hemeroteca. Venga ya hombre.




> Pues siga defendiendo a Bono y a quien quiera pero después no vengamos que si unos metemos política cuando algunos en este hilo hablan mas de "ideales" y partidismos que de soluciones .


De Bono tengo una lista larga en su contra, y no le votaría ni borracho, pero en el tema del agua es quien más ha defendido al Tajo incluso en su partido, por mucho que te deje descolocado.




> Y deje de hacer afirmaciones , que si no entiendo , que si , que so , que no tiene usted la verdad absoluta y encimas sus afirmaciones categóricas no las acompaña de fuentes , ni datos , ni nada .
> Me ve usted catalogarle , encasillarle o poner apelativos en algunos casos no muy correctos , aquí el único que puede tener Fobias y servidumbre políticas eres tu y de Madrileño tienes poco ya puestos , esa playa ni la conoces ni la as visto en tu vida , no te voy a decir que este petada , pero este verano todavía vi gente bañarse y sabes por que va poca gente? , por que los de estremera y alrededores van a la piscina municipal , las urbanizaciones tienen sus piscinas particulares de agua del tajo ( con sus depuradoras ) y francamente alguien que conozca la zona ni ahora ni hace 40 años esas aguas se libran del color verde y que como te tragues y su sabor calizo no vuelves a meterte ahí ni muerto , con caudal o sin caudal .


 Jolín, pues si no me cataloga, en éste grupo de mensajes lo ha hecho innumerables veces. Lo que pasa es que a esa mayoría de madrileños que pasáis olímpicamente del Tajo y que no se os conmueve la conciencia por el expolio al que se ve sometido, os sienta mal que algunos levantemos la voz, sobre todo porque no podéis rebatirnos con datos claros. Pero es que esto no ha hecho sino comenzar, lo siento mucho por ti.

El color verde del tajo ha sido natural siempre, las aguas de Trillo para arriba tienen ese color verde esmeralda, lo hace la naturaleza. Lo de ahora en Estremera es suciedad por falta de dilución. Pues yo por el Alto Tajo fíjate que me he bañado, y en Aranjuez igual y algunos tragos de agua das inevitablemente, y para nada me ha dado asco; ah claro, que el río era río y llevaba 25m3/seg. esa debe ser la diferencia... Ahora lleva menos de 6, incluso menos de 3. Qué cosas más extrañas, ¿por qué será?




> tu sabrás donde están las centrales nucleares de jose cabrera y la de trillo , tu crees que es un sitio idóneo para bañarse ? , aunque lo que a matado esa playa son las piscinas , el "turismo" de rio o pantano salvo excepciones son mas quimeras de nostálgicos que realidades económicas


Pues claro que sé donde están, últimamente he estado al lado de la de José Cabrera, ¿y qué?, insinúas que las centrales nucleares contaminan el agua, pues fíjate que allí es donde me bañaría más tranquilo, primero porque el agua que refrigeraba Zorita-José Cabrera era un agua cristalina recién salida de Bolarque, y su control era tal que no tendría ninguna duda, aunque estaba prohibido por seguridad de la central. Imagínate Trillo que está por encima de Entrepeñas.
 Es que insinúas que el agua de refrigeración de las centrales nucleares contaminan el agua del Tajo, por favor, a otro con esa milonga.

¿Quimeras nostálgicas? Desde luego con el Tajo muerto sí lo es. Pero que se lo digan a los Vallisoletanos con la playa del Pisuerga que han habilitado...




> En fin que esta claro que no opinamos lo mismo , ahora bien entiendo sus opiniones aunque no las comparta aunque hasta ahora el único que pone descalificaciones es usted y eso tiene el peligro que yo también se jugar a eso .
> Un saludo .


Nada, nada, tú no descalificas ni encasillas, faltaría más.

Bueno, retomando el hilo principal:
- Cañete, donde dijo Digo, dice Diego.
- Se confirma y acepta, después de muchas vicisitudes, malas situaciones pasadas provocadas por éste ministro que el Ebro no tiene excedentes, imaginaos el Tajo.
- Queda clara la tergiversación de datos y manipulaciones del PHN en cuanto al trasvase del Ebro planificado en el 2000. El propio ministro con su afirmación lo confirma.


Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (14-abr-2014)

----------


## manzanares

Cualquiera que lea tus mensajes , tienen bastante tinte político , así que a otro perro con ese hueso .
ahora resulta que los Madrileños tenemos que tragar con tus mensajes y los de los que te los trasmiten? , borreguil? , si hay bastante pero no por donde vas tu , si no los que vais de salvadores de todo y sois la ruina  la mayoría de las veces .

ni mal de muchos ni leches en vinagre , quien viene diciéndolo que no es , ni en el puente de los franceses huele mal , salvo excepciones , ni en la mayoría del rio y cada día el rio esta bastante mejor y podía estarlo mejor si muchos proyectos ( por supuesto que los de su cuerda los han torpedeado uno tras otro ) hubieran conseguido los hm3 necesarios para que el embalse de Santillana y el pardo sirvieran solo para regulación y dar caudal al rio , pero como se necesitan para abastecimiento , pues es lo que hay .

con lo del puente siga usted en sus trece , ayer volví a pasar por allí , el represamiento lo ve solo en su cabeza , ademas la cosa esta mas o menos clara si de un punto salen mas de 8 o 9 y a otro llegan 4 en algún sitio se quedan , pero que es algo que me la trae al pairo , y no tengo que demostrar nada en ese punto no hay punto de control , pero si dice que conoce el Soto se da una vuelta por allí y pregunta , lo mismo tampoco lo a pisado en su vida .

lo que tu llamas demostrar , exactamente en que consiste ? , por que hasta ahora no has demostrado nada y para oír tus "argumentos" mejor me paso por la pagina de varias plataformas que pretenden ser cívicas y son políticas puras y duras . 

lo de la Gurtel y el trasvase del Ebro la verdad , que ni oí nunca nada ni veo nada por la red , ni se que tiene que ver cuando en Cataluña que yo sepa no operaban . pero en fin ............

Según tu el Tajo es también Madrileño , no? , vale pues dime la reserva de agua que tiene Madrid en su cabecera? , dime que presidente de CLM a apoyado que Madrid la tenga? . me parece que no hace falta mucho documento y te recuerdo que esos 2 embalses se hicieron para abastecer de agua y luz a MADRID , te recuerdo que CLM aparte de un invento por que guadalajara (por poner un ejemplo ) tiene bastante mas que ver con Madrid que con C Real no quisieron saber nada de que Madrid formara parte de la tierra que le corresponde , por lo tanto menos zarandajas , sabes cual es el himno de Madrid? , buscalo y te dejara bien claro el tema , Dice algo así que nos dejaron solos .......

el borregismo es hacer casos de consignas , los Aragoneses y mucho menos los Catalanes pueden dar lecciones a nadie , el tema del trasvase o no trasvase fue y sigue siendo mas consignas políticas que técnicas , le preguntas a un aragonés de m3/s de hm3 que pasan a la hora en un determinado punto , etc ,etc y la gran mayoría ni lo sabe ni le interesa , le interesa que no se desborde el Ebro y que no se lleven el agua , pero las infraestructuras que se negociaron a cambio tampoco renuncian a ellas y lo de los Catalanes con el Rodano para matarlos , menudos anti-travasistas están echos .

Lo de Cañete lo voy a enmarcar , pero que demuestra de que me suena su discurso , el tío es un sinverguenza y miente como un bellaco , pero en cuanto dice que no hay excedentes ya lo gravamos en hierro y lo ponemos como verdad absoluta , en que quedamos es un tío serio o un mentiroso impresentable ?.

El trasvase del Ebro esta mas que muerto y mas por temas políticos que técnicos , le pondré el ejemplo del corredor del Mediterráneo es muy difícil que una infraestructura vital y cara para todo el estado se haga por una región de España que un dia y otro también pone en tela de juicio su permanencia en el estado .
El trasvase para disgusto de muchos lo trataran de hacer del Tajo medio , si es que algún gobierno se atreve a ello , por que tanto PSOE como PP ya en el pasado estaban a favor incluyendo algún presidente de CLM y Extremadura y no hablo de los que están ahora .

Ya hay un post tuyo en otro hilo que hablas algo así que en CLM el agua es tan valiosa como en Murcia y que hay grandes proyectos de invernaderos , después se mosquean por que hablo de vestir y desvestir santos .
cuando se habla de trasvase se habla de la tubería manchega y los municipios que abastece o piensa abastecer ?.
cuando se habla de subvenciones y dineros se habla de la millonada (518 millones de euros) que se gastan en los 1000Km de tubería y que la mayoría pertenece a otra cuenca? . incluyendo C.Real y poblaciones que están casi encima del acuífero 23 .

ve por que algunos no nos tragamos que se quiera dejar correr el agua o que a Madrid le den lo que le corresponde que seria una reserva estratégica en cabecera?.

me podrán decir muchas cosas pero tragar con consignas que se escarba un poco y huelen , va a ser que no . 

Un saludo

Abastecimiento a La Llanura Manchega

http://pagina.jccm.es/agenciadelagua...hp?id=130&p=28

PD: Para no poner una sola cita pides muchas , no te parece . Madrid lleva mucho fijándose en el Tajo por que otros proyectos se los han tumbado , quien se lo impide , pues tu sabrás quien , sobre depuración ya se depuran aguas del tajo y si no se depuran mas es por que alguien lo prohíbe  . decir que nadie se lo impide es mentir , así que no acuses mírate en el espejo . depurar las aguas del tajo no es mucho mas caro que bombearlas desde el Alberche .

http://www.que.es/madrid/20090427153...-agua-del.html .

PD1 Ten cuidado con ciertas afirmaciones por que aquí hay mas de un ingeniero y asegurar que las presas de Laminación están desfasadas incluso desde hace 1 siglo es para mear y no echar gota , dentro de nada dirás que para acumular agua también , total con vivir en los cerros e ir a la fuente a por agua y los de las ciudades al campo que es donde tienen que estar . asunto resuelto .

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Cualquiera que lea tus mensajes , tienen bastante tinte político , así que a otro perro con ese hueso .
> ahora resulta que los Madrileños tenemos que tragar con tus mensajes y los de los que te los trasmiten? , borreguil? , si hay bastante pero no por donde vas tu , si no los que vais de salvadores de todo y sois la ruina  la mayoría de las veces ..


 Tú lo crees así, pero mis mensajes hablan de políticos que tratan mal al río, sean de un partido o de otro. Sin embargo, para ti los buenos, los "decentes" son los actuales. Ya ves que hay una "pequeña" diferencia, yo no tengo carnet de ningún partido, de hecho la gente que está en la defensa del Tajo es de cualquier espectro político. Sin embargo, alguno de los que piensan como tú no. La prueba la tienes en que yo intento salir de la discusión en el campo político, y tú te empeñas en llevarla hacia él.
 Yo no soy salvador de nada. Si por defender el expolio del río Tajo, que a ti te importa tres pimientos, y denunciar su agonía y muerte me llamas "salvador" con desprecio, no me ofendes; porque debes saber que no ofende el que quiere, sino el que puede. La ruina ya ves quien la han traido, en concreto para el Tajo, los anteriores por no haber hecho nada, y los de ahora por aplicarle la eutanasia y sepultarlo para siempre. Sí, incluidos tus amigos que gobiernan en todas las comunidades ribereñas y en las beneficiarias. No me hables de ruina cuando algunos de los que defiendes tienen encima casos como los que se están instruyendo...




> ni mal de muchos ni leches en vinagre , quien viene diciéndolo que no es , ni en el puente de los franceses huele mal , salvo excepciones .


 ¿Que me recuerda? Ah, si. "Todo es mentira salvo algunas cosas" Rajoy Dixit.




> ni en la mayoría del rio y cada día el rio esta bastante mejor y podía estarlo mejor si muchos proyectos ( por supuesto que los de su cuerda los han torpedeado uno tras otro ) hubieran conseguido los hm3 necesarios para que el embalse de Santillana y el pardo sirvieran solo para regulación y dar caudal al rio , pero como se necesitan para abastecimiento , pues es lo que hay .
> .


 De qué cuerda hablas? Ten cuidado porque te equivocas claramente, los de mi cuerda no han gobernado jamás. El río cada día mejor? Vives en un universo paralelo, de verdad, si en determinados momentos el río ha ido algo mejor, es porque con las lluvias abundantes han abierto y se ha limpiado el cauce, pero no me hagas reír hombre.
De qué Hm3 hablas?, de qué proyectos hablas? De verdad hablas sin saber, lo demuestras con éstas afirmaciones. 




> con lo del puente siga usted en sus trece , ayer volví a pasar por allí , el represamiento lo ve solo en su cabeza , ademas la cosa esta mas o menos clara si de un punto salen mas de 8 o 9 y a otro llegan 4 en algún sitio se quedan , pero que es algo que me la trae al pairo , y no tengo que demostrar nada en ese punto no hay punto de control , pero si dice que conoce el Soto se da una vuelta por allí y pregunta , lo mismo tampoco lo a pisado en su vida.


 De verdad que emperramiento tienes. Es decir, que en Fuentidueña pasa apenas agua, y según tú, el Tajo en ese puente lleva "mucha agua". Venga anda, quédate con otro. Qué ocurre, que entre Estremera y Fuentidueña (que comparten frontera en su término municipal) hay una nave extraterrestre que se lleva el agua a Venus?, se la llevan os pérfidos manchegos a Albacete en cisternas? Venga ya y venga ya, tanto que das datos, preséntame una medición en ese puente y si no, no afirmes esas incongruencias. El Amazonas pasa por El Soto...
 Allí he ido a trabajar, en muchas ocasiones, en las instalaciones de potable. Pero es una zona que no me gusta, no me compraría un chalet, a mí me gusta una zona más boscosa, más fresca en verano, con otra vegetación. Y menos con el río en un estado tan lamentable, por mucho que a ti te parezca una gloria. De verdad hay que tener fe en unos políticos de los tuyos para que afirmes eso




> lo que tu llamas demostrar , exactamente en que consiste ? , por que hasta ahora no has demostrado nada y para oír tus "argumentos" mejor me paso por la pagina de varias plataformas que pretenden ser cívicas y son políticas puras y duras .


No tienes ni idea de lo que hablas, quítate la venda de la política y verás todo más claro.




> lo de la Gurtel y el trasvase del Ebro la verdad , que ni oí nunca nada ni veo nada por la red , ni se que tiene que ver cuando en Cataluña que yo sepa no operaban . pero en fin .............


 No lo verías ni aunque tuvieras el caso delante de tus narices.




> Según tu el Tajo es también Madrileño , no? , vale pues dime la reserva de agua que tiene Madrid en su cabecera? , dime que presidente de CLM a apoyado que Madrid la tenga? . me parece que no hace falta mucho documento y te recuerdo que esos 2 embalses se hicieron para abastecer de agua y luz a MADRID , te recuerdo que CLM aparte de un invento por que guadalajara (por poner un ejemplo ) tiene bastante mas que ver con Madrid que con C Real no quisieron saber nada de que Madrid formara parte de la tierra que le corresponde , por lo tanto menos zarandajas , sabes cual es el himno de Madrid? , buscalo y te dejara bien claro el tema , Dice algo así que nos dejaron solos ........


 Sí, es madrileño, ¿lo dudas? Dime quien se ha opuesto a que la tenga. No hace falta que me digas para qué se hicieron los embalses, lo he dicho desde siempre. Te olvidas una, la puesta en regadío de una amplia zona de vega del Tajo, cosa que no se hizo en su totalidad, quedó mucho sin hacer.
 Siempre dices lo mismo pero no aportas ningún dato, tus preferencias políticas te ciegan. "Nos dejaron solos..." No conozco el himno de Madrid, tampoco me importa mucho, yo presumo de madrileño, pero me siento bien en cualquier sitio, y cuando he estado en Guadalajara, me he encontrado siempre gente magnífica, no comen madrileños ni nada, ve tranquilo por allí.




> el borregismo es hacer casos de consignas , los Aragoneses y mucho menos los Catalanes pueden dar lecciones a nadie , el tema del trasvase o no trasvase fue y sigue siendo mas consignas políticas que técnicas , le preguntas a un aragonés de m3/s de hm3 que pasan a la hora en un determinado punto , etc ,etc y la gran mayoría ni lo sabe ni le interesa , le interesa que no se desborde el Ebro y que no se lleven el agua , pero las infraestructuras que se negociaron a cambio tampoco renuncian a ellas y lo de los Catalanes con el Rodano para matarlos , menudos anti-travasistas están echos ..


Pues los aragoneses y los habitantes del Delta del Ebro han dado una lección a todo el país, incluyendo a nosotros los madrileños. He dicho más de 20 veces que siento envidia sana de ellos en el tema que nos atañe (El Agua, no lo olvides, que eres muy propenso a pasarte a otros campos). Y la van a seguir dando.
 Me da vergüenza que mientras Cospedal y González hacen naniano naniano y entregan el Tajo al SCRATS, los "pérfidos" Aragoneses y catalanes del Sur, sean los que han presentado el recurso al Constitucional.
Más vergüenza me da cuando ha tenido que ser la Plataforma del Tajo y el Alberche, capitaneada por Miguel Ángel Sánchez sea el que lidere la queja y denuncia a Bruselas el Memorándum y el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo. Por cierto, puedes leer el Blog de Miguel Ángel Sánchez y verás que reparte cera a unos y otros los que han gobernado Castilla La Mancha. Ya ves que te equivocas en las calificaciones que estoy seguro que te has cortado a la hora de ponerlas, ya sabe:" progres, ecolojetas, etc..."
Incluso el eurodiputado de IU, Willi Meyer es quien se ha comprometido con la causa en presionar en Bruselas. Y lo mismo da si se hubiera comprometido uno de otro partido completamente distinto. Da lo mismo el color del gato, lo importante es que cace ratones.




> Lo de Cañete lo voy a enmarcar , pero que demuestra de que me suena su discurso , el tío es un sinverguenza y miente como un bellaco , pero en cuanto dice que no hay excedentes ya lo gravamos en hierro y lo ponemos como verdad absoluta , en que quedamos es un tío serio o un mentiroso impresentable ?.


 Lo de sinvergüenza lo dices tú, que quede claro.
 Que no hay excedentes lo sé a ciencia cierta desde el 2000-2001. Lo de que lo reconozca ahora, solo me pone de mala leche por muchas cosas personales que no te voy a contar a tí, pero que si te contara, te quedarías callado sin saber qué decir, créeme.
 Me mantengo en lo que digo siempre, Cañete mintió en la legislatura Aznar, y ahora está diciendo eso para la negociación que mantiene con los catalanes, nada más.




> El trasvase del Ebro esta mas que muerto y mas por temas políticos que técnicos , le pondré el ejemplo del corredor del Mediterráneo es muy difícil que una infraestructura vital y cara para todo el estado se haga por una región de España que un dia y otro también pone en tela de juicio su permanencia en el estado.


 El trasvase está muerto por motivos técnicos y por la inexistente financiación europea, que solo estaba en la mente calenturienta de Cañete y Aznar, por eso lo retrasaron porque sabían que no tenía ni un duro de Europa. Anda que no les vino bien la derogación de Zapatero. Yo hubiera dicho la verdad, se deroga porque Europa no suelta la gallina. Sin embargo, para las desaladoras soltaron el 60% del capital.
 Y el corredor mediterraneo se hace por allí porque realmente es por donde interesa a España en el término industrial, están los puertos, etc...
Mira macho, yo soy español, y presumo de ello, así que no me hables ahora de independentismos porque yo estoy en contra de ellos. Pero hay algunos que cada vez que abren la bocaza crean mil independentistas nuevos.



> El trasvase para disgusto de muchos lo trataran de hacer del Tajo medio , si es que algún gobierno se atreve a ello , por que tanto PSOE como PP ya en el pasado estaban a favor incluyendo algún presidente de CLM y Extremadura y no hablo de los que están ahora .


 No, si por éstos fuera, lo hacía del Tajo Medio y de toda España, y lo gracioso es que tú darías saltos de alegría.
No lo van a hacer, no te pongas tan contento, aunque lo intenten.




> Ya hay un post tuyo en otro hilo que hablas algo así que en CLM el agua es tan valiosa como en Murcia y que hay grandes proyectos de invernaderos , después se mosquean por que hablo de vestir y desvestir santos .
> ?.


 Yo hablo de la cuenca del Tajo que hay en CLM, pero no en Ciudad Real o Albacete, siempre en la cuenca del Tajo, no te líes, ya sé que mis mensajes son largos y pesados, pero léelos bien. Y el ejemplo que puse fue en otra comunidad autónoma, Castilla León el de los invernaderos a la orilla del Duero muy rentables y productivos, además de otro pueblo en Segovia que ha adoptado esa técnica y produce frutas y hortalizas de más calidad que las de El Ejido. Lo que quiero decir, es que si se puede plantar bajo invernadero, se puede hace en la vega del Tajo. Y lo sostengo.



> cuando se habla de trasvase se habla de la tubería manchega y los municipios que abastece o piensa abastecer 
> cuando se habla de subvenciones y dineros se habla de la millonada (518 millones de euros) que se gastan en los 1000Km de tubería y que la mayoría pertenece a otra cuenca? . incluyendo C.Real y poblaciones que están casi encima del acuífero 23 .


 Ya te he dicho en muchas ocasiones que yo estoy en contra de que se lleve agua a otra cuenca, no sé en que idioma quieres que te lo diga, ¿en noruego?, espera que te lo pongo: Jeg er mot at vannet tar en annen bassenget.





> ve por que algunos no nos tragamos que se quiera dejar correr el agua o que a Madrid le den lo que le corresponde que seria una reserva estratégica en cabecera?.
> 
> me podrán decir muchas cosas pero tragar con consignas que se escarba un poco y huelen , va a ser que no 
> 
> Un saludo.


 Una reserva en cabecera es lo que queremos muchos, además de la derogación del trasvase. ¿Hay marcianos que lo impiden? Ahora que son todos del mismo partido, ¿por qué no lo hacen con la misma rapidez que han firmado o consentido el memorándum? ¿Hace falta que te lo explique?




> Abastecimiento a La Llanura Manchega
> 
> http://pagina.jccm.es/agenciadelagua...hp?id=130&p=28
> 
> PD: Para no poner una sola cita pides muchas , no te parece . Madrid lleva mucho fijándose en el Tajo por que otros proyectos se los han tumbado , quien se lo impide , pues tu sabrás quien , sobre depuración ya se depuran aguas del tajo y *si no se depuran mas es por que alguien lo prohíbe * . decir que nadie se lo impide es mentir , así que no acuses mírate en el espejo . depurar las aguas del tajo no es mucho mas caro que bombearlas desde el Alberche .
> 
> http://www.que.es/madrid/20090427153...-agua-del.html .
> 
> .


Citas que no aportan nada.
 Pero quien prohíbe depurar mejor las aguas pútrida madrileñas? Otra vez los marcianos? algún ecologista malo y feroz? Los rusos? *¿QUIEN?*




> PD1 Ten cuidado con ciertas afirmaciones por que aquí hay mas de un ingeniero y asegurar que las presas de Laminación están desfasadas incluso desde hace 1 siglo es para mear y no echar gota , dentro de nada dirás que para acumular agua también , total con vivir en los cerros e ir a la fuente a por agua y los de las ciudades al campo que es donde tienen que estar . asunto resuelto .


 Hombre, mira por donde no me asustan los ingenieros porque duermo con una, y de las buenas.
Por favor no tergiverses mis palabras. He dicho que las inundaciones no se prevén con más hormigón,  y tengo mis razones, pero en el mismo texto digo que en alguno sitios, como son los barrancos despoblados de vegetación de las zonas mediterráneas sobre todo, sí lo son
 Y tampoco me he puesto en contra de los embalses. Alguno me parece que sobra, pero la mayoría son necesarios. No sé de donde sacas todas estas afirmaciones falsas, sinceramente no sé a donde quieres llegar.

En definitiva, deja de irte por las ramas y céntrate en el debate del hilo:
-Excedentes del Ebro y trasvases.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## manzanares

aquí tienes los proyectos , los dineros y las actuaciones en el Manzanares , volverás a decir que no se esta haciendo nada? .

Ampliación, mejora o construcción de estaciones depuradoras de aguas residuales en 2014 
Todas ellas suponen una inversión total superior a los 126 millones de euros.

http://www.espormadrid.es/2014/03/am...uccion-de.html

Canal de Isabel II invertirá en 2014 más de 245 millones de euros en el abastecimiento y saneamiento de Madrid

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/depurac...a-del-abasteci

Los casi 40 millones de euros que se van a invertir en este colector contribuirán a mejorar la eficacia en la gestión de las aguas residuales de la zona noroeste de la ciudad
Con sus 2,6 kilómetros de longitud, el colector de la subcuenca de Pinos arranca en el distrito de Moncloa-Aravaca, y su punto de salida estará situado en Fuencarral-El Pardo. Las aguas pluviales serán conducidas a través de él hasta el estanque de tormentas de Arroyofresno para almacenarlas, y posteriormente tratarlas en la estación depuradora de Viveros, antes de incorporarlas al cauce del Manzanares.

http://www.madrid.es/portales/munima...00dc0ca8c0RCRD

decir que el rio es una cloaca es directamente mentir y ojo que todos los años se hacen nuevas actuaciones y por supuesto que habrá que depurar bastante mas , ahora la legislatura pasada los que incumplieron fue el gobierno del estado no el Madrileño con los dineros de cierta depuradora .

-AEMA finaliza la ampliación y mejoras de la EDAR de Laboratorios Alter, ubicada en Meco

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/depurac...-en-meco-46216

incluso a nivel particular se mejora .

que alguien que no conoce Madrid hable que el rio es una cloaca , que alguien que dice ser Madrileño lo afirme y diga que el rio no a mejorado desde hace años y que solo mejora en invierno cuando hay mas agua es simplemente no tener ni idea .

-Aqualogy realizará el control y vigilancia de las obras de mejora de la estación regeneradora de aguas residuales de Viveros de la Villa
El uso lúdico y deportivo de los márgenes del río, potenciado por la presencia del parque Madrid Río, junto al cual discurre el río Manzanares a lo largo de más de diez kilómetros, obliga a que el agua regenerada en esta ERAR cumpla condiciones de calidad más exigentes que las requeridas en la reglamentación vigente.

http://www.madrid.es/portales/munima...00dc0ca8c0RCRD

sobre el resto de tu mensaje , como bien dices me centrare en el hilo y ya de paso aparte de poner fuentes de lo que dices que sigues sin poner ninguna , céntrate tu también pero en el tema del hilo y en muchas de tus afirmaciones , que la tuyas si que ademas de gratuitas .

entiendo que todos escribimos deprisa y se nos cuelan algunas minúsculas , pero Madrid ponerla siempre con minúsculas preocupante , lo del himno e historia  ....... vamos que hay mucho Madrileño de boquilla , de hecho hay mas que se consideran Manchegos , Andaluces Extremeños , etc , no me extraña que estemos en esta .

centrándome en el Ebro , mejor me leo a cualquiera político de la oposición y me ahorro sus afirmaciones es calcado a sus argumentos .
Lo único que tengo claro que la millonada que nos hemos gastado en desoladoras parece que no han solucionado el problema , lo demás nunca lo sabremos por que no se llevo a cabo y poner a todo Dios de acuerdo a base de sobres ............ pues si que tuvieron que soltar , Los presidentes de todas las CCAA afectadas firmaron , incluyendo Cataluña y Aragon .

ahora solo en inversiones en ahorro de agua en sistemas de riego y canalizaciones nos gastaremos 2000 M de  entre otras cosas para convencer a regantes y CCAA en las negociaciones de los planes de cuenca ( que le recuerdo que tenían que estar hechos hace años y que algunos prefirieron pasar olímpicamente y pasar la patata caliente a otros , como de costumbre ) , ahora solo falta que después de gastarlos se echen atrás .

Un saludo .

----------


## Ribereño 2

En mi vida he leído algo tan patético. Un madrileño defendiendo el trasvase Tajo Segura poniendo como excusa que Castilla la Mancha no ha defendido a Madrid, y que Madrid no tiene una reserva en el Tajo y por lo tanto no tiene por que ponerse en contra del trasvase y luego habla de solidaridad. Los mensajes de este hombre dan vergüenza ajena. 

La verdad es que ya me habían hablado de este foro, parece que aquí excepto algún palmero del partido del gobierno, sin argumentos, o con algunos que dan vergüenza ajena (el de que ve muchas urbanizaciones con piscinas cerca del Tajo, es para morirse de risa) se ve que no cuelan las consignas de los regantes levantinos ni de su mafia SCRATS que en cuanto no se les da todo el agua que quieren hablan de falta de solidaridad o de "agua para todos". Da alegría ver este foro y la cantidad de información que se encuentra como en los mensajes sobre como se saltan la ley, con el agua en Aranjuez. Pones en google cualquier cosa del trasvase y en seguida aparecen mensajes de este foro.

Este hombre que escribe antes trata de discutir que la contaminación del tajo en Toledo no es cosa de Madrid y pone links sobre gastos en depuradoras y no se que, cuando hasta el más tonto sabe que con el agua tan escasísima que llevan el manzanares y el Jarama apenas hay agua para diluir los contaminantes y sus aguas se convierten en el suma y sigue de los vertidos de Madrid. Y podrán invertir más o menos pero al final ese problema va a estar siempre ahí.

Pero al final es lo de siempre, estos defensores del trasvase, siempre están con el mismo argumento, el agua es de todos y todo ese rollo, pero en seguida se empiezan a contradecir, hablales a los regantes del Segura ahora que tienen su cuenca casi al 80% que ese agua se tiene que trasvasar a otro lado, no hay más que ver las peleas entre valencianos y alicantinos por el trasvase Jucar-Vinalopo, o ya lo vemos con el forero este manzanares que habla de solidaridad y en seguida suelta que si los intereses de Madrid no se cumplen con la reserva, el no tiene porque defender el Tajo.

Y también le voy a decir otra cosa a este manzanares, defender el Tajo no es cosa de un partido u otro, defender el Tajo y meterse con el Gobierno por lo que está haciendo con el río, no tiene nada que ver de político y para que se entere le voy a poner unas declaraciones de alguien de su partido:

"xxxxxxxxxx" defendió hoy la caducidad en el año 2015 del trasvase Tajo-Segura, tal y como recoge la reforma del Estatuto de Autonomía, al tratarse de una derivación desde los embalses de cabecera del río, una infraestructura "totalmente distinta" de la del Ebro, donde el agua "va a parar el mar. 

¿Cuál será el nombre del político que dijo estas palabras?
Acepto apuestas...

PD.- manzanares, antes de hablar de la tubería manchega debería enterarse de lo que es, de los hm3 que puede llevarse y de los que se ha llevado hasta ahora, sus afirmaciones sobre la tubería manchega demuestran una vez más que no sabe de lo que habla y de que no tiene argumentos más que un seguimiento absoluto al PP y sus dirigentes. Y por cierto el problema de Cañete no es que ahora diga que en el Ebro no hay excedentes y le creamos, si no que nada de lo que pueda decir es creíble, solamente responde a los intereses de cada momento y con el tema de estos mensajes ha quedado clarísimo.

----------


## No Registrado

> entiendo que todos escribimos deprisa y se nos cuelan algunas minúsculas , pero Madrid ponerla siempre con minúsculas preocupante , lo del himno e historia  ....... vamos que hay mucho Madrileño de boquilla , de hecho hay mas que se consideran Manchegos , Andaluces Extremeños , etc , no me extraña que estemos en esta .


Esta parte del mensaje de manzanares (él lo pone con minúscula) es la representación de todo su discurso, se atreve a hablar de que alguien pone "Madrid" con minúsculas, cuando lo que pone es "madrileño" en minúsculas, como debe de ser, porque los gentilicios se escriben siempre con minúsculas (algo que tampoco conoce). Lo dicho, a mí me da vergüenza ajena, pero bueno, la verdad es que al final es lo que pasa, los que defienden el trasvase no tienen argumentos, ¿Qué argumento puede haber para llevarte toda el agua de una cuenca a otra y cargarte un río?

----------


## Ribereño 2

El de antes era yo, que no puse mi nombre, supongo que me acabaré registrando (aunque no estoy seguro porque si me registro este manzanares parece que contestará a mis mensajes y es lo última que desearía en este mundo LOL )

----------


## No Registrado

> Según tu el Tajo es también Madrileño , no? , vale pues dime la reserva de agua que tiene Madrid en su cabecera? , dime que presidente de CLM a apoyado que Madrid la tenga? . me parece que no hace falta mucho documento y te recuerdo que esos 2 embalses se hicieron para abastecer de agua y luz a MADRID , te recuerdo que CLM aparte de un invento por que guadalajara (por poner un ejemplo ) tiene bastante mas que ver con Madrid que con C Real no quisieron saber nada de que Madrid formara parte de la tierra que le corresponde , por lo tanto menos zarandajas , sabes cual es el himno de Madrid? , buscalo y te dejara bien claro el tema , Dice algo así que nos dejaron solos .......



Le voy a explicar esto, Madrid no tiene reserva alguna en los pantanos de cabecera, de igual manera que tampoco lo tiene CLM,  los 400 hm3 de reserva que para usted, al haberlo hecho el PP, significa un avance impresionante, esos 400 hm3 son entre otras cosas para mantener el caudal ecológico del Tajo, solamente con los 6 m3/s obligatorios en Aranjuez, hacen falta 354,12 Hm3 al año. Y por supuesto que el Tajo es madrileño (con minúscula) porque pasa por Madrid, le pongo la parte de la wipedia referente al tema:



El Tajo entra en la Comunidad de Madrid a través de su extremo sudoriental, por la comarca histórica de la Cuesta de las Encomiendas. Bordea los cascos urbanos de Fuentidueña de Tajo, donde se localiza el Remanso de la Tejera13 a una altura de unos 500 m, y de Villamanrique de Tajo.
Tras ser retenido en un nuevo embalse, el de Valdajos, se adentra en el municipio de Aranjuez, la primera localidad de importancia con la que se encuentra, donde pasa al lado de su Palacio Real.
En esta población forma el embalse del Embocador, levantado en el siglo XVI y remodelado en el siglo XVIII para garantizar el abastecimiento de agua a las huertas colindantes. Además, su curso es regulado mediante una serie de canales artificiales, utilizados como sistemas de riego y ornamento de los Jardines de Aranjuez.
Dentro de este término municipal, recibe por la derecha al río Jarama, el primero de sus grandes afluentes procedentes del Sistema Central y uno de los más importantes de todo su curso.
Esta corriente fluvial le aporta, además de su caudal natural, las aguas residuales vertidas por las diferentes poblaciones integradas en el área metropolitana de Madrid, entre las que destacan la propia capital y las ciudades del llamado Corredor del Henares. Sus vertidos llegan al Jarama y, por extensión, al Tajo a través del Manzanares y del Henares, respectivamente.
En Aranjuez también le tributa el río Algodor, que llega por su izquierda, desde los Montes de Toledo. La altitud en este tramo es inferior a los 500 m.
El Tajo continúa rumbo suroeste marcando la linde entre las provincias de Madrid y Toledo, para adentrarse definitivamente en ésta. Tras pasar por el término de Añover de Tajo, llega a Toledo, la única capital española por la que pasa, a la que rodea en uno de sus meandros. En esta ciudad, atraviesa los puentes monumentales de Alcántara y de San Martín.

----------


## Ribereño 2

Otra vez me equivoqué y no puse que soy Ribereño 2

----------


## NoRegistrado

> entiendo que todos escribimos deprisa y se nos cuelan algunas minúsculas , pero Madrid ponerla siempre con minúsculas preocupante , lo del himno e historia  ....... vamos que hay mucho Madrileño de boquilla , de hecho hay mas que se consideran Manchegos , Andaluces Extremeños , etc , no me extraña que estemos en esta .


 Te he entresacado ésta frase, porque vamos, casi me atraganto de la risa que me ha entrado.
 - Primero que siempre pongo Madrid comenzando con mayúscula, es posible que alguna vez lo haya puesto comenzando por minúscula, no siempre llevo las gafas de leer puestas, como éste fin de semana, pero se puede comprobar. Es más, llevo un rato repasando sin editar nada, y no veo nada raro, he puesto "río manzanares" en lugar de "río Manzanares". Si se me ha escapado algún "Madrid" en minúscula, es un error puntual; pero habitualmente mi escritura es desde luego muchísimo más correcta que la tuya.

 - Segundo, los gentilicios como "madrileño", "conquense", "valenciano", etc... se escriben comenzando por minúscula, al menos hasta ayer:
_gentilicio. Adjetivo (a menudo usado como sustantivo) que expresa nacionalidad o lugar de origen, como africano, azteca, croata, francés o bagdadí.
_
http://www.rae.es/diccionario-panhis...s-linguisticos
_El adjetivo que indica lugar de procedencia o la nacionalidad recibe el nombre de gentilicio; así, de Perú peruano, de Piura piurano, de Sechura sechurano, de Cajamarca cajamarquino, de Ecuador ecuatoriano, etc.
Suele ser un error frecuente escribirlo con mayúscula inicial *Los Peruanos y los Mexicanos… *Los Españoles llegaron en…_
http://castellanoactual.com/minuscul...s-gentilicios/
 Ahora bien, que tal y como está hoy en día la RAE, no me extrañaría que admitiesen cualquier cosa. A mí desde luego, cuando leo como escribes los gentilicios en mayúscula y otras cosas que pones, me dan ganas de arrancarme los ojos del dolor que me da.

 - Tercero, no te he querido decir nada durante el debate que mantenemos, porque entiendo que gente que ya tiene una edad, a lo mejor no ha tenido la oportunidad de tener una formación que le permita escribir de forma más o menos correcta, y eso lo respeto mucho, también tengo muchos años. Pero vamos, que vengas aquí a intentar afearme mi forma de escribir, cuando no pones ni un acento correcto, cuando comienzas los textos por minúsculas, cuando tus frases están bastante mal construidas, y sobre todo (entre otras), cuando cometes reiteradamente una falta de ortografía terrible, como es la eliminación de la "H" cuando utiliza la tercera persona del singular del Presente de Indicativo del verbo "Haber":
 Mensaje 5: "La política siempre a sido la razón"
 Mensaje 16:"pues si alguien se a enfrentado " 
 Etc, etc...

 En definitiva, yo no soy un erudito de la escritura correcta, pero que seas tú el que quiera corregirme...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> aquí tienes los proyectos , los dineros y las actuaciones en el Manzanares , volverás a decir que no se esta haciendo nada? .
> 
> Ampliación, mejora o construcción de estaciones depuradoras de aguas residuales en 2014 
> Todas ellas suponen una inversión total superior a los 126 millones de euros.
> 
> http://www.espormadrid.es/2014/03/am...uccion-de.html
> Canal de Isabel II invertirá en 2014 más de 245 millones de euros en el abastecimiento y saneamiento de Madrid
> 
> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/depurac...a-del-abasteci
> ...


 Tú lo estás diciendo, "proyectos", "actuaciones" Es decir, para el futuro. Y cantos de sirena lanzados en precampaña electoral que la mayor parte de las veces se queda en menos de la mitad.
 El Canal de YII, nos cobra nuestros buenos dineritos, y una parte del recibo que pagamos va destinado a depuración. Una urbe como Madrid, necesita inversión continua. Si eso es noticia... Si eso justifica el mal olor, la explosión de algas con el calor por el exceso de nutrientes, etc...
 Además, los enlaces que pones son como el "Pravda" de la Comunidad y el Ayuntamiento de Madrid. En concreto espormadrid.es, siempre tiene que justificarse diciendo que son independientes, y ya sabes: _Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta_

 Mira, las mediciones de nitratos y fosfatos son altas, pero eso con sólo ver el río no hace falta ni medirlo, etc, etc... El día que vea a Ignacio González o a Ana Botella darse un baño en el Puente de los Franceses, en el de Segovia, en el Nudo Super Sur y darse un traguito, como lo hacía yo, entonces me lo creeré. Mientras, por favor, no seas tan ingenuo. También estamos saliendo de la crisis, estamos en la Champions League de la economía, y la Virgen del Rocío nos va a ayudar a terminar con el paro. 





> centrándome en el Ebro , mejor me leo a cualquiera político de la oposición y me ahorro sus afirmaciones es calcado a sus argumentos .


 Cuando dices " a sus afirmaciones/ argumentos" entiendo que se refiere a otra persona. No sé si es a mí, como unas veces me tuteas y otras me llamas de usted. De tú hombre, de tú, que ya somos mayorcitos.




> Lo único que tengo claro que la millonada que nos hemos gastado en *desoladoras* parece que no han solucionado el problema , lo demás nunca lo sabremos por que no se llevo a cabo y poner a todo Dios de acuerdo a base de sobres ............ pues si que tuvieron que soltar , Los presidentes de todas las CCAA afectadas firmaron , incluyendo Cataluña y Aragon .


 ¿Qué es una *desoladora*? ¿Un aparato que quita el sol?¿Una máquina que te deja desolado?¿La máquina que deja el cauce del Tajo bajo Bolarque desolado?
 Al principio, cuando lo has puesto en otros mensajes, pensé que era un error por escribir rápido. Ahora veo que no, por eso te pregunto que me expliques qué es una *desoladora* Y no lo digo por que sí: *Cita del mensaje nº 18*



> _Lo mismo es una cuestión de pasta que no esta el tema para tirar cohetes o que rentables o no las desoladoras habrá que amortizarse , yo digo por lo de coherente por que otra cosa no pero el personalmente pro-trasvases siempre a sido_ .


 Si te refieres a las _de-sa-la-do-ras_, o _de-sa-li-ni-za-do-ras_, te equivocas de cabo a rabo, no sé si por desconocimiento o con clara intención de tergiversar.* Las desaladoras, han sido financiadas aproximadamente en un 68% con fondos europeos*, ya desembolsados hace tiempo. Faltan los 762 millones que es la parte que nos corresponde a España.
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...38_508009.html
 Es decir, que los españoles no hemos puesto prácticamente nada aún. Y todo porque los políticos levantinos, muy amigos de Cañete, seguramente por pura casualidad, no les ha salido de las narices facilitar el proyecto; es más, sólo han puesto piedras en su camino por un tema puramente de competencia electoral. Es vomitivo.






> ahora solo en inversiones en ahorro de agua en sistemas de riego y canalizaciones nos gastaremos 2000 M de  entre otras cosas para convencer a regantes y CCAA en las negociaciones de los planes de cuenca ( que le recuerdo que tenían que estar hechos hace años y que algunos prefirieron pasar olímpicamente y pasar la patata caliente a otros , como de costumbre ) , ahora solo falta que después de gastarlos se echen atrás .
> Un saludo .


 En una parte tienes razón, los anteriores no hicieron lo suficiente, y cuando tenían, por ejemplo el del Tajo, con los caudales mínimos más o menos aceptables, se les escapó el borrador, no fueron valientes y se echaron atrás. Luego ya vinieron Cañete y sus amigos en chupipandi y la liaron.
 La modernización de los riegos la van a aprovechar igual y les dará beneficios. Mira, ayer leí una noticia que una empresa holandesa es capaz de sacar cosechas impresionantes de tomate en invernadero con un gran ahorro de agua y energía, con posible aplicación en Canarias:
http://www.efeverde.com/blog/noticia...on-menos-agua/
 La agricultura del futuro para por la modernización y optimización Yo, simplemente con la optimización de las instalaciones de riego, estoy ahorrando un buen dinero a mis clientes en agua y electricidad, y aún tienen bastante por avanzar, pero éste gremio aún tiene que darse cuenta de que o se pone al día o muere económicamente.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (16-abr-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Este artículo creo que es exáctamente lo que pensamos muchos de los que estamos escribiendo aquí, bueno yo sólamente puedo hablar en mi nombre y es desde luego lo que yo he intentado expresar una y otra vez, desde luego me parece la síntesis perfecta:

===========================================
Miguel Arias Cañete, el ministro de Medio Ambiente que ha liderado el mayor retroceso para el medio ambiente de la democracia, aprovechó la resaca de la declaración ante los tribunales de Bárcenas y su nombramiento como cabeza de lista a las europeas por el PP, para aprobar en el Consejo de Ministros un insostenible Plan del Tajo. Un Plan del Tajo que, junto a las disposiciones aprobadas en la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental, supone la puntilla para más de una docena espacios de la Red Natura 2000. Un Plan que además, hipoteca el desarrollo de la Cuenca del Tajo en comunidades autónomas desfavorecidas como es Castilla-La Mancha. Y es que el trasvase del Tajo supone que los espacios protegidos tendrán poca agua y además contaminada. ¿Cómo ha podido pasar ésto? y, ¿cómo ha podido pasar casi desapercibido? Pues hay muchas razones, expongo aquí algunas:

*1- E l PP es un partido básicamente trasvasista y tiene mayoría absoluta
    2- Castilla-La Mancha está neutralizada con una presidenta, María Dolores de Cospedal, que no levantará la voz ante ninguna actuación del gobierno de Rajoy, aunque sea enormemente negativo para Castilla-La Mancha y su gente.
    2- Un ministro de medio ambiente al que le importa muy poco el medio ambiente
    3- Un PSOE sumido en sus incoherencias territoriales y en una incapacidad de transmitir mensajes a la sociedad
    4- Una prensa ambiental destruida y sin capacidad de análisis
    5- Un movimiento ecologista anestesiado por la crisis y abrumado por la contra-reforma ambiental de las administraciones españolas*

Esta situación no sólo ha permitido que se apruebe el insostenible plan del Tajo sin oposición, también ha permitido a Cañete cargarse la Ley de Costas y las de evaluación de impacto de planes y proyectos y estar en proceso de hacer lo mismo con la de responsabilidad medioambiental, la de Parques Nacionales y la de Montes. Además, ha permitido la legalización de los pozos ilegales del alto Guadiana y posibilitado un comercio privado del agua. Y no ha pasado casi nada, de hecho es el ministro mejor valorado del gobierno (aunque con un suspenso mayúsculo ya que apenas supera un 3 sobre 10). A todos estos desmanes hay que añadir la aprobación de un buen puñado de planes de cuenca que vulneran la Directiva Marco del Agua, y las Directivas de Aves y de Hábitats, del que destaca el Plan del Tajo.

Ahora, se va a Europa el peor ministro de medio ambiente de la democracia y sólo queda cruzar los dedos para que el que venga no le haga bueno.
=============================================

http://www.jcatienza.net/home.php/?p=737

----------

